# The Classical Music Project, #1701-1800



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1601.	Salonen: Piano Concerto
1602.	Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"
1603.	Schumann: Bunte Blätter, op. 99
1604.	Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes
1605.	Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah

1606.	Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
1607.	Boulez: Piano Sonata #1
1608.	Schütz: Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
1609.	Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109
1610.	Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6

1611.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
1612.	Górecki: Miserere, op. 44
1613.	Graupner: Passion Cantatas
1614.	Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
1615.	Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3

1616.	Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor
1617.	Hakim: Rubaiyat
1618.	Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel
1619.	Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30
1620.	Nielsen: Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)

1621.	Carter: String Quartet #1
1622.	Ligeti: Volumina
1623.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 in D minor
1624.	Pärt: Pari Intervallo
1625.	Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor

1626.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
1627.	Silvestrov: Bagatellen
1628.	Fauré: Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
1629.	Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
1630.	Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes"

1631.	Debussy: En blanc et noir, L 134
1632.	Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.): Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1633.	Fauré: Deux Mélodies, op. 46
1634.	Barry: Chevaux-de-frise
1635.	Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035

1636.	Panufnik: Cello Concerto
1637.	Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
1638.	Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
1639.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
1640.	Finzi: Five Bagatelles, op. 23

1641.	Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat
1642.	Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51
1643.	Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano
1644.	Poulenc: Figure Humaine
1645.	Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897

1646.	Rosetti: Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61
1647.	Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
1648.	Eötvös: Psychokosmos
1649.	Bloch: Violin Sonata #1
1650.	Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat

1651.	Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521
1652.	Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
1653.	Stravinsky: Orpheus
1654.	Salonen: Wing on Wing
1655.	Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"

1656.	Brahms: 13 Canons, op. 113
1657.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96
1658.	Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
1659.	Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39
1660.	Lachenmann: Mouvement (- vor der Erstarrung)

1661.	Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K. 540
1662.	Machaut: Douce dame jolie
1663.	Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26
1664.	Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3
1665.	Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments

1666.	Rachmaninoff: Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
1667.	Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"
1668.	Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
1669.	Glinka: Viola Sonata in D minor
1670.	Bantock: Old English Suite

1671.	Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33
1672.	Berg: Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
1673.	Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23
1674.	Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
1675.	Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher

1676.	Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
1677.	Penderecki: Symphony #1
1678.	Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
1679.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
1680.	Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"

1681.	Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200
1682.	Tabakova: Suite in Old Style
1683.	Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione
1684.	Graun: Der Tod Jesu
1685.	Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"

1686.	Nielsen: String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
1687.	Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
1688.	Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)
1689.	Holliger: Siebengesang
1690.	Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 18

1691.	Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
1692.	Fauré: Trois mélodies, op. 7
1693.	Moeran: String Quartet #1 in A minor
1694.	Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
1695.	Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17

1696.	Chin: Violin Concerto
1697.	Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey"
1698.	Birtwistle: Earth Dances
1699.	Szymanowski: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
1700.	Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Dharma at Big Sur

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Oration
Piano Sonata
The Sea

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #3

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Violin Concerto

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes


----------



## Trout

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
L'invitation au voyage

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales "Ports of Call"

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Stele, op. 33

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (- vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Field Mass
Nonet
Symphony #4
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Skazki
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
La Nativité du Seigneur
L'Ascension
Les Offrandes oubliées
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19


----------



## Trout

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3

*Nyman, Michael:* 
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem "Missa pro defunctis"

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Pari Intervallo
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Visions Fugitives, op. 22

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Six Marimbas
The Desert Music

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schubert, Franz:* 
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Stimmung

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18


----------



## Trout

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Takemitsu, Tōru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
O Magnum Mysterium

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
*Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25*
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
*Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood - 33*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## Trout

And we begin with another enshrinement!

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood

Updated new board:

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 9
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 23


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Bridge

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 25
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Hahn / Nyman

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 27
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

It seems Monteverdi's _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_ was removed during the last thread accidentally, so I shall reinstate it. Sorry for not catching it sooner.

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 27
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3 
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Hahn Duparc

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 24
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 23
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Nono / Mozart

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 29
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 25
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Hahn / Gernsheim

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 23
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 25
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

After PG

Medtner Bizet

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 9
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 25
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 3
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Bach / Reich 

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 25
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Mendelssohn / Gliere

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson


Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 24
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 25
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nono / Holst

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 31
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 25
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Hahn/Holst

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 33
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Hahn

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
*Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes - 34*
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1701. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

Slight correction after pjang23:

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 23
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after correction:

Monteverdi / Barraque

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 23
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

after PG

Nono Britten

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 26
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Reich

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Marshall / Reich

*Nominated*
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 10
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 4
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Bridge / Radulescu

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 11
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 12
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Guest

After TaV

Nono/Bach

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 12
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 7
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 25
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Nyman / Monteverdi

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 12
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 15
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Silvestrov / Bridge

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Nono Marshall

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 12
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 33
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Bach / Nono 

Nominated
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 34
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

after sci:

Reich / Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 21
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 25
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 34
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Mozart / Kapsberger

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 2
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 28
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 34
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Holst/Gliere

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 8
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 34
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Nono / Bloch SQ 2

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 36
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Silvestrov / Nono

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
*Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 37*
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## science

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## science

& after Mika's enshrinement: 

Bach / Barraqué 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Roussel / Radulescu

*Nominated*
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nyman / Kabelac

Nominated
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kapsberger/Mendelssohn

Nominated
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 30
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Holst / Bizet

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 13
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 24
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 17
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 32
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 22
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 27
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz - 36
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 5
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 11
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 17
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

I think PaulieGatto copied off the wrong board:

Nominated
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 2 -pjang23

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 32
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## science

after Trout's amazingly sharp eyes: 

Reich / Brahms 

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 3
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 32
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 10
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 9
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

after Science

Holst Marshall

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 3
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 34
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 9
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Reich

Nominated

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 3
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 3
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
*Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2 - 36*
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2

After Ghost

Kagel (Nom) / Debussy FS

*Nominated*
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 3
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 20
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mendelssohn/Gernsheim

*Nominated*
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, Op. 105 - 3
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 25
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio

Brahms Medtner

*Nominated*
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Nyman / Kabelac

Nominated
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Nyman / Adams (nom)

Nominated
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 25
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 29
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Britten

Nominated
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 19
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Nyman Silvestrov

Nominated
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Adams / Reich

Nominated
Mauricio Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Guest

More glaring omissions yo

After Berg Hanson

Carter / Lieberson

Nominated
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

After arcaneholocaust

Marshall / Reich

*Nominated*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 2 - ptr
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Nyman / Kagel

Nominated
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 25
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 37
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

Good catch, I'm gonna need to keep my eye on these.

After Trout:

Barraque / Nyman

Nominated
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31*
*Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) - 38*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)

*Nominated*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 13
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 20
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Marshall / Silvestrov

*Nominated*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 3
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 15
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Marshall / Adams

*Nominated*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 4
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kagel / Carter

*Nominated*
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 4
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Lieberson Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 4
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 25
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Kabelac / Kagel

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 4
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 7
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mozart / Kancheli

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 4
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Adams / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 17
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 25


----------



## Mika

After MG

Turina Marshall

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Debussy Fragments / Mozart

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 4
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365 - 34*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 27


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Kiel

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 3
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Kagel/Carter

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 5
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 3
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Lieberson

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 27
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Barraque / Reich

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 27
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 8
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kabelac / Monteverdi

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 18
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 21
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Marshall / Silvestrov

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 29


----------



## Mika

After MG

Turina Bizet

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 31


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Kagel

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 13
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Bridge

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 7
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 33


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 33


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinů / Martinů

Nominated
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 6
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Turina / Griffes

Nominated
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 6
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 35


----------



## Mika

After PG

Bizet Adams

Nominated
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 19
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 35


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Duparc

*Nominated*
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22
Turina: Circulo op. 91 - 35


----------



## Aecio

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91

Rubinstein/Turina

*Nominated*
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 29
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Kabelac / Rubinstein

Nominated
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 2 - Trout
Martinů: Magic Nights - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 3
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Martinu with a side of Martinu

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 20
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 2
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 3
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Silvestrov Marshall

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 2
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 27
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 3
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

MartinuM Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 14
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 3
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Bridge / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 16
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 3
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rubinstein / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 16
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 29
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 4
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After mmsbls:

Bridge / Lieberson

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 15
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 29
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 14
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Oskaar

after TurnaboutVox

Kiel / Bach
Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 29
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 4
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 6
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## ptr

after oskaar

Carter / Radulescu

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 29
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 4
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Martinu C/Bizet

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 29
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 5
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Britten/Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 31
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Britten/Bizet

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 33
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 4
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 6
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martinu: Magic / Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 33
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 7
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Britten / Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 35
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Bloch SQ#1 / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 7
Reich: Drumming - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Reich / Radelesco

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 9
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 5
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Lieberson Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Britten / Duparc

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
*Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13 - 38*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
*Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31*
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91 
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 13
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## ptr

After PG

Barraqué / Roussel

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 31
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 8
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Rubinstein/Kabelac

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 32
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 9
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Kabelac / Monteverdi

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 6
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 34
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 10
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rubinstein / Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 34
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 28
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Duparc Medtner

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 7
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 34
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 29
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Kabelac / Adams

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 8
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 29
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG

Adams Reich

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 21
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 29
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov / Marshall

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 29
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Ghosty

Kagel / Reich

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 16
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 29
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Kiel / Medtner

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 12
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Mendelssohn/Kiel

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 10
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 7
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26[


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Lieberson

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 36
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 12
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Kabelac / Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
*Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31*
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
*Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 - 38*
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91 
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 7
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 13
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rubinstein / Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 8
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 22
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Silvestrov Marshall

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 8
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Silvestrov/Reich

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 8
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 8
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost:

Lieberson / Silvestrov

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 31
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 8
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Kagel / Barraqué

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 10
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 8
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adams / Debussy F

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 15
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Rubinstein/Silvestrov

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 6
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 17
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Carter/Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 16
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 8
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Bach / Carter

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 6
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 18
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Trout

After science:

Martinu: Cello / Rubinstein

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Martinů: Magic Nights - 6
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms MartinuM

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 19
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 10
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Kiel

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 20
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Silvestrov / Monteverdi

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 12
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 20
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 34


----------



## Mika

After MG

Silvestrov / Adams

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 20
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 8
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 36


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Martinu cello / Kiel
Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 32
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 10
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 36


----------



## ptr

after oskaar

Reich / Barraqué

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 10
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Silvestrov/Gernsheim

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 23
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 10
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 10
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 38


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Lieberson

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 3
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 10
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 38


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Martinu Cello / Gliere Horn

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 7
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 38


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu: Magic / Kagel

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 7
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 38


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Silvestrov / Griffes

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
*Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33*
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19
*Silvestrov: Symphony #5 - 40*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 18
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Reich / Bridge

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 9
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rubinstein / Debussy F

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 9
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 23
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Marshall Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 21
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 14
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Mendelssohn/Kiel 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Reich/Kagel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 8
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Gliere

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 33
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 9
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Barraque / Bloch SQ2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 9
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu: Magic / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 11
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 22


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Rubinstein/Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 18
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 12
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Bach Bizet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 12
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 11
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Lieberson MartinuM

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 25
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Marshall / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 19
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Debussy 6 Épigraphes / Mendelssohn

* Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 35
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Schwitters (Nom) / Barraqué

* Nominated*:
Kurt Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 2 - ptr (*YT-Clip*)

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 36
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 22
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kiel/Gliere

* Nominated*:
Kurt Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 2 - ptr (*YT-Clip*)

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 36
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Bizet Barraque

Nominated:
Kurt Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 2 - ptr (YT-Clip)

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
*Barraqué: Piano Sonata - 37*
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 30
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata

After Mika:

Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 / Medtner

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto
Kurt Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 2 - ptr (YT-Clip)

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 22
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 31
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gernsheim / Rubinstein

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto
Kurt Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 2 - ptr (YT-Clip)

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 31
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Schwitters

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 13
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 31
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 3


----------



## Hmmbug

After MagneticGhost:

Medtner/Adams

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
*Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 33*
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 3

Did I do that correctly?


----------



## ptr

Hmmbug said:


> Did I do that correctly?


Yes, even if Medtner is still two points down for enshrinement! (Reich has 28) We use highlighting for enshrinement notice to the next poster!

Welcome BTW!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hmmbug:

Medtner/Franck (Nominated)

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 1 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
*Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35*
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
*Reich: Drumming - 28*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 1 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
*Reich: Drumming - 28*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 3


----------



## ptr

after Blancrocher

Franck (sec) / Schwitters

*Nominated*:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 10
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 3
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 4


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Carter/Franck

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 (1921) - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 25
Schwitters: Ursonate (1923-32) - 4


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

Rubinstein/Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Reich / Piazzolla 

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 25
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:
Rochberg: String Quartet No. 3 - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 24
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Rochberg / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 4
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 13
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Franck / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 27
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 14
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## Guest

So, obviously Stockhausen's LICHT is worthy of mention, even if only for novelty reasons. I assume it would be one work, like the Ring Cycle?


----------



## PaulieGatto

I've actually been listening through the Licht cycle, and I feel that it'd be better to separate them, instead of making it listed as one. It will give us an ability to hear it (instead of trying to surmount the whole piece at once) as well as anyone using this list. The Ring Cycle has been performed together many times spread out, but I'm not sure if we'll ever see the Licht cycle performed in a row. Much like the Cantigas de Santa Maria and Weiss' Lute Sonatas, we need to compromise on this one due to its length if included altogether.


----------



## Mahlerian

Additionally, Stockhausen designed many of the individual scenes so that they could be played separately, as in the Helicopter String Quartet or Michael's Journey around the Earth.

The costs of mounting a full production of all seven operas would be astronomical (it was a huge enough task to get Thursday mounted by itself).


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Marshall / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 14
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Reich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 4


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Schwitters / Reich

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 16
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 24
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Kiel / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 20
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Reich / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Mendelssohn/Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 26
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 26
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 12
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MartinuM Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 19
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 26
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 8
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Kancheli / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 26
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu: Cello / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 10
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 27
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rubinstein / Debussy: Fragments

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 6
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Mendelssohn / Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 29
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bizet Marshall

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Kagel

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 26
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
kiel / bizet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 17
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 21
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Debussy E/Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 18
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 24
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Reich: Drumming - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Kapsberger / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 18
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
*Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30*
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
*Reich: Drumming - 37*
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35
1713. Reich: Drumming

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 18
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 27
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 29
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Gliere/Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 30
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Rochberg / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 11
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 30
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rubinstein / Debussy F

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 20
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 32
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Rubinstein / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 30
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 34
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Marshall / Mendelssohn 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 28
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 26
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 34
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky / Kiel

*Nominated*:
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 6
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 26
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 34
Schwitters: Ursonate - 6


----------



## Oskaar

Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Franck / Schwitters

*Nominated*:
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 26
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 34
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

MacDowell/Mendelssohn

*Nominated*:

MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 34
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Rubinstein / Bizet

Nominated:

MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 28
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 36
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gernsheim / Rubinstein

Nominated:

MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 20
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 37
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Bridge

Nominated:

MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 16
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 37
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Rubinstein

*Nominated:*

MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 18
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 38
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Langgaard / Adams

*Nominated:*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 8
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 38
Schwitters: Ursonate - 7


----------



## ptr

After berg

Schwitters / Franck

*Nominated:*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 9
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 38
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Franck / Monteverdi

*Nominated:*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 26
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 38
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Kapsberger/Bizet

*Nominated:*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 14
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 38
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Martinu: Cello / Rubinstein

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
*Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32*
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
*Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 - 39*
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 12
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 32
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Aecio

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano concerto #4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Marshall / Carter

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 14
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 34
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Lieberson Duparc

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 13
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 34
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 14
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Guest

A Langgaard quartet seems an odd choice compared to some of his more magnificent symphonies


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Magic Martinu / Carter

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 19
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 34
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Marshall Adams

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 20
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Marshall: Fog Tropes - 36
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Adams / Marshall

Nominated:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 11
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
*Marshall: Fog Tropes - 37*
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind' - 35
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes

After Ghost

Radulescu / Franck

*Nominated*:
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 29
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Kiel / Langgaard

*Nominated:*
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 21
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Kiel/Bach

*Nominated:*
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio
Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Gernsheim / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 20
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 16
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms MartinuM

Nominated:
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 12
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Hmmbug

After pjang 23

Macdowell/Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 12
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

arcaneholocaust said:


> A Langgaard quartet seems an odd choice compared to some of his more magnificent symphonies


But I adore that quartet!  I'm up for nominating one of the symphonies, any suggestions? Maybe No. 6 "Heavens Asunder"?


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Hmmbug

Debussy Fragments / Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 21
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 14
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 4
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Mendelssohn / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 14
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 4
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 3
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Debussy: F / MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 4
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 16
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Langgaard Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 13
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schwitters / Franck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 14
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Guest

berghansson said:


> But I adore that quartet!  I'm up for nominating one of the symphonies, any suggestions? Maybe No. 6 "Heavens Asunder"?


I'll have to listen to that one. Yes, I made my silly post without having heard all of the symphonies! But I've gone through 1-5 a couple of times so far, and #1 and #3 in particular seem pretty great.


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Gliere/Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 4
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After arcaneholocaust

MacDowell/Kiel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 16
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 17
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gernsheim / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 17
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 17
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

MartinuM Liederson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 15
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjsng23

Mendelssohn / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lieberson Bizet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 16
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Franck / Kagel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mendelssohn/Gliere

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 22
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 29
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 38
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 17
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 38
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu: Cello / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 16
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 6
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 38
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Debussy: F / MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 38
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mendelssohn / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 40
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Schwitters / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 22
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
*Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise" - 41*
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"

After Magnetic Ghost

Adams / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 24
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 18
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## ptr

After berg

Franck / Duparc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 24
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Bizet Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 7
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gernsheim / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 23
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Wagner/Debussy

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 22
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Bach Monteverdi

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 28
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 17
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Monteverdi / Kapsberger

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 29
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

Bizet/ Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 20
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 29
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 13
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## ptr

after oskaar

Schwitters / Franck

*Nominated*:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 29
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kapsberger/Gernsheim

*Nominated*:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 24
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 19
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MartinuM Brahms

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 24
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach / Piazzolla 

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Gernsheim / Monteverdi

Nominated:
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 18
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 39
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy: F / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 26
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 39
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Bach Gernsheim

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 28
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 40
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rochberg / Gernsheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 28
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
*Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 - 41*
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
*Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 28
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 19
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## Oskaar

after trout

Martinů cello/Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 24
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 21
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## ptr

after oskaar

Franck / Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 25
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 25
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Adams / Gliere

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 25
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 20
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Debussy F / Wagner

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 25
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 22
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 4


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Debussy E/Bizet

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 22
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 21
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Martinu: Cello / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 25
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 22
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Lieberson Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 22
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 22
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 4


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Lieberson/Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 22
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Debussy: F / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bizet / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 27
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Adams / Bizet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 23
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 14
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Franck / Roussel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 15
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Franck / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 15
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 6
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bizet/Roussel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 37
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 10
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bizet / Griffes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 39
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 24
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 25
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 5
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## ptr

Next voter please correct for the simulvote of Winterreisender and Aecio by adding Winterreisender's vote to the totally!

/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto

Debussy Fragments/ Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 39
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 26
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 21
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

MartinuM Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 39
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 5


----------



## Trout

Adding in Mika's skipped vote above:

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
*Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 41*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
*Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 6


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 27
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 27
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 6


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Franck/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) - 41
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 34
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Schwitters / Kiel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 17
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 26
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 17
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Debussy: F / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 17
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Trout

I was going through the past threads and I found that 2 threads ago, a few pieces were removed accidentally. The Yoshimatsu was put back on, but not the Tchaikovsky or Turina, so I guess they should be added now.

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8

I wish I could have caught that sooner, but better late than never I suppose.


----------



## ptr

after Trout (good spotting T! :tiphat

Schwitters / Franck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Kiel/Tchaikovsky C

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Langgaard / Kiel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
*Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44 - 38*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E Major, Op. 44

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 23
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Duparc MartinuM

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 33
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 23
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 22
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu: Cello / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 33
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Proko/Fiev

Nominated:
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 33
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Duparc / Fiev 2

Nominated:
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 1 - arcaneholocaust


Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 29
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 35
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Adams Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 35
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Turina / Prokofiev: 37 (Sec)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 35
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 24
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 16
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina / Martinu M

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 27
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 35
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Duparc Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 14
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 37
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 8


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Carter/Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 37
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Langgaard / Tchaikovsky Italien

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Duparc: Phidylé - 37
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 25
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu: Cello / Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
*Duparc: Phidylé - 38*
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
*Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 31
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 7
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Adams / Piazzola

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 33
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 2
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 34
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 4
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 9


----------



## Mika

After berg

Adams Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 36
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 4
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Prokofiev / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 36
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 22
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Bridge / Radolescu

Seconded:
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 36
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Adams / Lieberson

Seconded:
*Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer - 38*
*Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
*Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 31
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## Aecio

Kapsberger/Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 28
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 30
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 30
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Franck/Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 25
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 11
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Martinu: Magic / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 33
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kapsberger / Piazzolla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 10
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 9
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lieberson Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 32
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 9
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kagel / Franck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 9
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Tchaikovsky C/Piazzolla

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 35
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 23
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 27
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Kapsberger / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 28
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 27
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy: F / Wagner

Kapsberger / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 27
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 11


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Franck / Tchaikovsky CI

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 27
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 12
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 11


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Martinu: Cello / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 5
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Schwitters / Tolstoy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tolstoy Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 30
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kagel/Debussy: FS

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 11
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 8
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Langgaard / Tchaikovsky S

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 37
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 12


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Kapsberger/Wagner

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 39
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 27
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 27
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Lieberson MartinuM

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 39
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 29
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 24
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 39
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 7
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## Hmmbug

After Blancrocher:

Franck/McDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 39
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 28
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## Guest

Are people getting sick of my frequent noms as of the last thread or two? Am I flooding the board too much? Cuz I always have more


----------



## Trout

Your contributions are always valuable. I personally try not to nominate when the board is too long as that can lead to more errors, but it seems to be at a good size right now.

After Hmmbug:

Martinu: Magic / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 39
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Piazzolla / Kapsberger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 40
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kapsberger Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 42
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Are people getting sick of my frequent noms as of the last thread or two? Am I flooding the board too much? Cuz I always have more


Nope, it is quite up to Yourself to moderate Your own amount of nominations, personally I try not to have more then two active works in the voting list as I think it is of benefit if as many as possible nominate works!

But if You have interesting suggestions, hit us, if "We" don't agree they will fall for the "one week not seconded rule" and be removed! (Sort of a part of the game..)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Kapsberger / Schwitters

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
*Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute - 44*
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 8
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

MacDowell/Franck

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 16
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 11
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Radulescu / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 31
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 30
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Brahms Lieberson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 33
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy: F / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 33
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 29
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 13
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu: Cello / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 33
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 30
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Debussy Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 33
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 24
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 17
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 28
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Carter/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## Winterreisender

after arcaneholocaust

Gliere / Prokofiev W&P

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Kagel / Radulescu

*Nominated:*

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Debussy F / Wagner

*Nominated:*

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 31
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 18
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson:

Lieberson / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Gliere/Tchai C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 31
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 39
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Debussy / Bloch 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 41
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ravel / Ravel

Nominated:
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 2 - Trout
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 41
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16

By the way, when we enshrine the Debussy Fragments, it will be listed as "Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques" as opposed to the full mystery play unless there is support for the latter.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Piazzolla / Debussy

Nominated:
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 2 - Trout
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
*Debussy: Fragments Symphoniques - 42*
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 14
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 5
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques"

After Ghost

Prokofiev: 37 / Piazzolla

*Nominated*:
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 2 - Trout
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 25
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 29
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Debussy/Bridge

*Nominated*:
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 2 - Trout
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 35
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms RavelC

Nominated:
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 37
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Brahms / Tchaikovsky Suite

Nominated:
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 10
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 39
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 31
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 14
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu: Cello / Rochberg

Nominated:
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 39
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Ravel / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
*Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105 - 40*
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 31
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 32
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Bach Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 33
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 3
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ravel X 2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 31
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 33
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 5
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 4
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Debussy / Magic Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 5
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 4
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 16
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16

I really need to get to that Monteverdi opera, but I never seem to get there in time to contribute a vote!


----------



## Aecio

After AH

Roussel/Ravel M

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 33
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 6
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 4
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Martinu cello / Schwitters

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 35
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 6
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 4
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## science

after MG: 

Bach Jesu / Tchaikovsky Capriccio 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 35
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 6
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 4
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After science: 

Ravel - Mallarme / Ravel - Chansons

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 35
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 5
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Martinu: Cello / Kagel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 37
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 7
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Martinu: Cello / Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 39
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 7
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 18
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 19
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Roussel / Turina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 13
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 39
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 7
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Langgaard / Ravel Chansons

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 39
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 8
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Debussy/Martinu C

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 35
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 40
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 8
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Piazzolla / Martinu Cello

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 40
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 8
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

MartinuC RavelC

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
*Martinů: Cello Sonata #1 - 42*
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 10
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Pjang23:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 35
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 19
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 19


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach / Carter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 37
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 6
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 15
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 19


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ravel: Poemes / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 37
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Bach Wagner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 39
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 33
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Schwitters / Debussy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 39
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 34
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Adding also vote #374 that got skipped

Faure/Bach

*Nominated*:

Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## Calcium

After Aecio

Biber/Monteverdi

Nominated:

Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium


Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 10
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Calcium (Welcome to the project  )

Bach / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium


Seconded:
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 - 42
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 33
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 9
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227

After MG:

RavelC Lieberson

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 11
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 36
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 34
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Martinu/Debussy

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Ravel: Poemes / Kagel

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 26
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

The Bach was still 1 point shy when it was enshrined!

After arcaneholocaust

Ravel Trois / Bridge

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 36
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## Mika

Fixing Bach shyness 

After MG

Bach Jesu / Martinu

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 29
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 15
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 37
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> The Bach was still 1 point shy when it was enshrined!


Mika beat me to it!

After Mika

Langgaard / Kagel

*Nominated*:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

*Seconded*:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 37
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 11
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Ravel poemes / chansons

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 37
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 12
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Gliere/Ravel M

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 37
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 13
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MartinuM RavelC

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 12
Martinů: Magic Nights - 39
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 39
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 16
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Rochberg

Nominated:
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 2 - Aecio
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 41
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Biber / Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 41
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 9
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Schnittke / Prokofiev War

Nominated:
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 41
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## ptr

After berg

Kagel / Schnittke (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 41
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 3
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Martinu Schnittke

Nominated:


Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 13
Martinů: Magic Nights - 43
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

MacDowell/Wagner

Nominated:


Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Martinů: Magic Nights - 43
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 14
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

RavelC MartinuM

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
*Martinů: Magic Nights - 44*
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Biber / Prokofiev WP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 26
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ravel: Poemes / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 27
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Piazzolla / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 17
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Eötvös / Langgaard

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 34
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 4
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Lieberson Schnittke

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 36
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Debussy/Biber

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 39
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 36
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Lieberson

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 41
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 37
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Debussy / Biber

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 37
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 17
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ravel: Poemes / Rochberg

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 37
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 15
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr (hear it @ Youtube)

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 32
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 37
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 20
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 27


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Kagel / Roussel

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 37
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Biber Lieberson

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 7
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 5
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Prokofiev Angel / Schnittke

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 20
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 27


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Turina/Wagner

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 20
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 11
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Prokofiev Voyna i mir / Carter

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 13
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 28


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Debussy Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
*Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques - 45*
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 13
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 28


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 16
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 13
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 27
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 13
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi / Prokofiev: W&P

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 38
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lieberson / Mendelssohn 

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 40
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 2
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn/Lieberson

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
*Lieberson: Neruda Songs - 41*
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 22
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs

*After arcane*

Kagel/Turina

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Langgaard Biber

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 28
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 20
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bridge/Kagel

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 30
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 21
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Carter / Biber

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 11
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 30
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 30[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Wagner / Bloch SQ 2

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 30
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Bridge / Schwitters 

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 32
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 4
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 16
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 32


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Mendelssohn RavelC

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 32
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 17
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Wagner / MacDowell

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 32
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 29
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 34


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi / Ravel: Poemes

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 32
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 21
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 34


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Bridge / Roussel

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 18
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 34


----------



## Mika

Because of my missed votes earlier today, I score double points now

After Ptr

Langgaard Biber


Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 22
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 18
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

MacDowell/Wagner


Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 22
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 35


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Wagner / Langgaard

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 37


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Piazzolla / Biber

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 17
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 37


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Ravel Mallarme / Wagner Symphony

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 38


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Wagner Symphony / Biber

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 18
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 40


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Rochberg / Ravel: Chansons

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 34
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 40


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Bridge / Schwitters

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 6
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 14
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 40


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Prokofiev / Mendelssohn

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 40


----------



## Aecio

Wagner/Ravel C

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 7
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 19
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 42


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn RavelC

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 12
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 20
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 22
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 42


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bloch SQ 2 / Roussel

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 20
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 42


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ravel: Poemes / Prokofiev: W&P

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 20
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 6
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 42


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schnittke Wagner

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 20
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23
Wagner: Symphony In C Major - 43


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 20
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 27
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Ravel: Chamad / Schwitters

*Nominated*:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 9
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Gliere/Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 36
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 23


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After arcaneholocaust:

Bridge / Turina

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
*Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 - 38*
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
*Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

.......................


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183

Nominated:
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After New Board

Piazzolla / Biber

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Turina/Gliere

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aecio

Prokofiev x2

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 20
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Hmmbug

After Aecio

MacDowell/Prokofiev War

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 14
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 31
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Hmmbug:

Monteverdi / Bloch SQ 2

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 33
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Monteverdi / Ravel: Poemes

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 22
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 10
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

MacDowell / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 16
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 35
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Biber Monteverdi

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 36
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 18
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## science

Poor Eotvos! I have added it to my wish list... 

Prokofiev War / Piazzolla 

Nominated
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 36
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Eotvos (takes me longer when they aren't on Spotify) Cool jazzy vibe! / Monteverdi

Nominated

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
*Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria - 37*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria

Nominated

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 9
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Eötvös / Prokofiev: 37

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 22
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Poor Eotvos! I have added it to my wish list...





MagneticGhost said:


> Eotvos (takes me longer when they aren't on Spotify) Cool jazzy vibe!


Poor Him! Thanks Ghost! I had all but prepared to remove him this morning...

*I'm a big smiley face today! *









/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Tchaikovsky/Ravel M

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 11
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 23
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## violadude

ptr said:


> Poor Him! Thanks Ghost! I had all but prepared to remove him this morning...
> 
> *I'm a big smiley face today! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ptr


That face...will haunt my nightmares.


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

RavelC Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## science

violadude said:


> That face...will haunt my nightmares.


I wish I had _your_ nightmares!

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Biber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 24
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Piazzolla / Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 20
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ravel: Poemes / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 10
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 24
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Guest

ptr, I'm giving you a like, but it's kinda a half-disturbed like.

After Trout

Prokofiev Angel / Ravel Mallarme

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 23
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 8
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Schnittke Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 24
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 10
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Eötvös / Langgaard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 10
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schnittke / Eötvös

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Griffes/Gliere

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 10
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Piazzolla / Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 20
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rochberg / Prokofiev: W&P

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Biber / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
*Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 35*
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Mg

Biber Eötvös

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
*Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 35*
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Turina / Piazzolla

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 23
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina / Biber

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 12
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Mendelssohn / Eotvos

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 14
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Ravel: Poemes / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 24
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 14
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

MacDowell / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Scriabin / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 28
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## ptr

After berg

Schwitters / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 30
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Biber Schwitters

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 25
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 31
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Ravel Chansons / Scriabin Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Trout

Here are two Americans in celebration of the 4th.

After arcaneholocaust:

Crumb / Feldman

Nominated:
Crumb: Apparition - 2 - Trout
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Feldman (seconded) / Crumb (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 3
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Feldman / Schwitters

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 14
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 30


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Turina / Radulescu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Ptr

A couple of nominations today...... both available in all the usual places

Durufle / Finzi

Nominated:

Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 29
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 32


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Turina/Piazzolla

Nominated:

Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Turina Debussy

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 11
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Turina / Kancheli

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 15
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 38


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

MacDowell / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 12
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 38


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ravel: Poemes / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 38


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Duruflé (sec) / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 38


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Biber Turina

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13
*Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 39*


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Schwitters / Eotvos

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 15
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Crumb / Eötvös

Nominated:
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Arriaga/Finzi

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 16
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 27
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Mendelssohn RavelC

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 18
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 28
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

MacDowell / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 28
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 12
Schwitters: Ursonate - 34
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schwitters Schnittke

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 4
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 28
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Schwitters: Ursonate - 36
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Durufle / Schwitters

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 6
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 28
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
*Schwitters: Ursonate - 37*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate

*After Ghost*

Durufle / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 28
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ravel M/Biber

*Nominated*:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Hmmbug

After Aecio

MacDowell/Prokofiev War

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Aecio

Correcting my mistake

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 32
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 19
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

MacDowell Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 2
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 20
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Finzi / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 23
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Carter / Ravel Mallarme

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 8
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Duruflé / Debussy (sec)

*Nominated*:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 2
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 25
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 2
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 5
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 / Feldman

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 2
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 6
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Mika

After TV


Schnittke Biber

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 2
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 6
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 25
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Scriabin / Langgaard

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 2
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 6
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 34
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Macdowell Debussy

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 6
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 36
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev: W&P / Feldman

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 36
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Piazzolla / Bridge

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 9
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 36
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

MacDowell Crumb

Nominated:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 10
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Crumb / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Arriaga: String quartet #3 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 4
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 30
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ravel M/Finzi

Crumb / Eötvös

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 25
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Carter / Prok War

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 3
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 38
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Debussy MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
*MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 - 39*
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 10
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 15
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Radulescu / Durufle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 32
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Piazzolla / Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge - Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 12
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 19
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 19
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 26
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13

Aecio, if you re-nominate the Arriaga, I will second it now that I have had the opportunity to listen to it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I thought we were giving pieces a week before pulling them. It often takes me a few days to get to listen to new works listed and I do endeavour to listen to them all. 
Or Perhaps Aecio changed his mind......


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Langgaard Eötvös

Nominated:

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 32
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arriaga/Ravel M

Let's say that this poor Arriaga is an unlucky guy... The biggest Spanish musical genius, somebody on the league of Mendelssohn or Schubert and he dies at 19 years... He composed this string quartet at 16 ! 

Nominated:

Arriaga - String Quartet # 3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 7
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 33
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Ravel C / Feldman

Nominated:
Arriaga - String Quartet # 3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 5
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 35
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

RavelC Debussy

Nominated:
Arriaga - String Quartet # 3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 37
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ravel: Chansons / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 11
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 34
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 39
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Durufle / Piazzolla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 13
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 39
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Pettersson (Nom) / Duruflé

*Nominated*:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 39
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Schnittke Ravel

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 40
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Tchaikovsky/ Prokofiev: War And Peace

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 20
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 40
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Eotvos / Griffes

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 40
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 5
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

RavelC Scriabin

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
*Ravel: Chansons madécasses - 42*
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 14
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Piazzolla / Crumb

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
*Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 37*
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Gliere/Scriabin

Nominated:
Allan Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 2 - ptr (Youtube clip)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
*Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires - 37*
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 30
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires

After Aecio:

Pettersson / Ravel: Poemes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 6
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 4
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15

ptr, it's eerie how well you read my mind. The Pettersson was going to be one my next few nominations.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Scriabin / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 4
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## ptr

After berg

Pettersson / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 5
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Tchaikovsky / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 27
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 7
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 4
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Guest

After Oscar

Carter/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 29
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 4
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## ptr

I feel slightly bypassed, re-adding my vote:

after arcaneholocaust

Pettersson / Ravel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 29
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Guest

Sorry ptr, I didn't notice either :/

If it makes you feel any better, I am incidentally just now getting around to Pettersson (he's been on my mind for the longest time, but the long single movements scared me more than they should). Did Symphony 7 last night, and right now Symphony 5. I shall move the 2nd violin concerto up the list


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Pettersson / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 29
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## science

after Mka: 

Biber / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 14
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Griffes/Biber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 28
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 21
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 15
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Crumb / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 9
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Pettersson / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 33
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 6
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Finzi / Biber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 14
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 22
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Eötvös / Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 15
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 24
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Biber War&peace

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 15
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 24
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 3
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Ravel/ Faure
Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 8
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 15
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 24
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 4
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 23
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Debussy Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 15
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 24
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 4
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 24
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 34
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Ravel/Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 15
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 24
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 4
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 25
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Durufle / Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 4
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 8
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 25
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## science

after MG:

Feldman / Scriabin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 4
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 25
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Faure/Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 29
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 26
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn / Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 17
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Biber / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 17
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Pettersson / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Biber Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 17
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Pettersson/Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 36
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Ravel/Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Schnittke / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 16
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Guest

After Berg Hanson

Gliere/Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 10
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scriabin Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 18
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 27
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 40
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 20
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 10
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Feldman / Biber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 41
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 20
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 12
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## science

after MG:

Biber / Feldman 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 43
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 20
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Mika

after Science

Biber / war&peace

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
*Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 45*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 20
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 23
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## ptr

after science:

Roussel / Crumb

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa - 43
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 21
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 27
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa


----------



## MagneticGhost

Corrected and updated board incorporating Mika's votes and Biber enshrinement.

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 21
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 11
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 28
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Guest

I think Ravel is ready to move up, too.


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé

Mendelssohn Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 21
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 12
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 8
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 30
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé - 38
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Mendelssohn / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 21
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 12
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 32
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 28
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 12
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 32
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

War & Peace / Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 12
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 32
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 18


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 12
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 34
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Oskaar:

Debussy / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 14
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 18
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 34
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## ptr

After TurnaboutVox:

Duruflé / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 14
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 20
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
 Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 34
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 18
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Mendelssohn Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 20
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 30
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 18
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 12
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

The Fiary Angel / Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 23
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 20
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 31
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 18
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Crumb / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 3
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 25
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 20
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 31
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Mendelssohn / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 25
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 20
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 31
*Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 - 38*
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58

*l'après Esprit magnétique*

Crumb / Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 27
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 31
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Crumb Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 31
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Langgaard Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Are Rameau's Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts (chamber works) included in his Pièces de Clavecin (harpsichord works)?

Rameau Scriabin

Nominated:
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Durufle / Eotvos

Nominated:
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 26
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

From a quick check, they are separate works, the chamber works being written after the solo harpsichord books were done.

after pjang23:

Bloch SQ2 / Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55

Nominated:
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 2 - pjang23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 13
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 14
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20

As far as Tournemire goes, I know L'Orgue Mystique can be grouped together - but I think anyone listening through this list, it'd be better to list them as three separate works, as they do have their own opus numbers.


----------



## science

after PG: 

Feldman / Prok Fiery 

Nominated:
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 2 - pjang23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 19
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pettersson / Rameau

Nominated:
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 21
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

Correction after skipping MagneticGhost:

Nominated:
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 26
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 21
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20


----------



## ptr

after PG

Tournemire (sec) / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar (2000) - 26
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra (1977/78) - 22
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 3
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Rameau / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 23
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 26
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 5
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Durufle / Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 15
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 25
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 5
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Rameau Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 25
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 33
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Langgaard / Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 29
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 25
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 35
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 23
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Pettersson / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 25
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 35
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Tournemire / Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 35
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Eötvös Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 30
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 20
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Carter Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 16
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Scriabin / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 36
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 29
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Langgaard / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 6
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 38
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Faure / Langgaard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
*Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32*
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
*Langgaard: String Quartet #2 - 39*
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 16
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 7
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Debussy Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Schnittke / War & Peas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 8
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Mika

After berg

Schnittke / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 9
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 21
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Prokofiev: W&P / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 8
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 9
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Faure/Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 26
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 5


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tournemire/Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 4
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 27
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 9
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Finzi / Bridge

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 27
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 25
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 7


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev: W&P / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 27
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 10
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Rameau Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 27
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Durufle / Tournemire

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 30
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 26
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Pettersson / Eötvös

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

W&P/ Eötvös

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 32
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 38
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Prokofiev WP / Carter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 33
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91 - 40
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## science

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91

New board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 33
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 22
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After Science


Carter / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 12
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar


Gliere/Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 18
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 13
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 15
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 28
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pettersson / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 32
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 16
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Eotvos / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 34
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schnittke Eotvos

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 29
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Tournemire / Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 23
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr
Tchaikovsky / Bacri

Nominated:
*Nicolas Bacri - Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne"* - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 14
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

I have only spotify link

Nicolas Bacri - Concerto nostalgico


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Rameau Scriabin

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 30
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 16
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 10


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Rameau / Pettersson

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 35
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 11
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op.55 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Carter / Finzi

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 37
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## Trout

In honor of Germany's win, and to mourn Argentina's loss, here is requiem by a certain German composer:

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Crumb

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 37
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 30
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Durufle / Eotvos

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 37
Crumb: Apparition - 30
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 32
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## Trout

My mistake, didn't add the point to the Crumb.

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri – Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 37
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 32
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 31
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## ptr

Nachdem Herr Forelle

Pettersson / Duruflé

*Nominated*:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 37
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 17
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Carter Feldman

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 39
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 18
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 25
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Tchaikovsky Schnittke

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 39
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 20
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 18
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 18
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Debussy Rameau

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 39
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 18
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Carter / Tournemire

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 41
Crumb: Apparition - 31
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 18
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 30
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Crumb / Rochberg

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 41
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 18
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 12
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Finzi / Feldman

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 41
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 28
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Carter Schnittke

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
*Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei" - 43*
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 11


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 11


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Tournemire / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 15
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Gliere/Prokofiev

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcaneholocaust

Eötvös / Schnittke

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 39
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 27
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Glière / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 39
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 16
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar

Eotvos / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 41
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 19
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 31
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Feldman / Rochberg

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 41
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 21
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 33
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Pettersson/Gliere

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 41
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 21
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 37
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Eotvos / Tournemire

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 43
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 21
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 37
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Mags

Feldman / Eötvös

*Nominated*:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar - 44
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 37
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## Mika

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar

New board:
Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 23
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 37
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 35
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## Mika

Pettersson Feldman

*Nominated:*
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 24
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 37
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 28
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## Oskaar

after Mika

Glière / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 24
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 39
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## science

after Oskaar: 

Hindemith / Feldman

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 22
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 39
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Scriabin Debussy

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 39
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 18
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gliere / Radulescu

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 41
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 19
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Rameau/Gliere

Nominated:
Nicolas Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Durufle / Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 4
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 10
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 21
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 14


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Tournemire / Duruflé

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 5
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Bridge / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 37
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 16


----------



## Mika

After TV

Pettersson Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 29
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Prokofiev / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 14
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 30
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Tournemire/Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 43
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Gliere

Nominated:
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 44
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gliere / Arriaga

Nominated:
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
*Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91 - 46*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
*Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39*
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91

*Nominated*:
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 36
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Durufle / Schubert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 22
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## Guest

I've been heeding the general advice of others and resisting the urge to nominate every work that inspires me, but I've let it get down to one work left on the board from me (The Fiery Angel)! Now I need to prioritize all the things that occurred to me over the last couple of weeks...

After MagneticGhost

Prokofiev/Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 25
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 39
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust (whose nominations I am looking forward to):

Pettersson / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 41
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 18


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> I've been heeding the general advice of others and resisting the urge to nominate every work that inspires me, but I've let it get down to one work left on the board from me (The Fiery Angel)! Now I need to prioritize all the things that occurred to me over the last couple of weeks...


The more You have to hone Your nominations the sharper they will cut through! 
But don't let my personal constraint regime hold You back to much...

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Pettersson / Tournemire

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 33
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 43
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 19


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Pettersson / Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
*Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra - 45*
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra

After Ptr

Durufle / Tournemire

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 40
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 32
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Tchaikovsky / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 4
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 40
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 34
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Arriaga/Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 23
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 40
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 34
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Debussy/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 40
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 34
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Schubert Durufle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
*Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41*
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 34
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 34
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Bloch SQ2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 36
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 12
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 33
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 37
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 34
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 14
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 37
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 20


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Crumb / Tournemire

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 36
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 14
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 37
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that in general, Chopin excepted, - Solo piano works seem to be under-represented in our little project. Not that I'm about to rectify the issue of Microkosmos and countless missing Haydn, Beethoven and Mozart piano sonatas. My instrument of choice this month is the Organ. 

After ptr

Messiaen / Lemare

*Nominated*:

Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 36
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 14
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 37
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 21


----------



## Mika

After MG

Hindemith Crumb


Nominated:

Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 25
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 14
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 37
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Debussy Tchaikovsky


Nominated:

Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 14
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 38
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Faure/Tournemire


Nominated:

Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 26
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 38
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Feldman / Hindemith 

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 31
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 38
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Schnittke / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 23
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 6
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 39
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert Rameau

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 24
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 39
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Rameau

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 41
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that in general, Chopin excepted, - Solo piano works seem to be under-represented in our little project. Not that I'm about to rectify the issue of Microkosmos and countless missing Haydn, Beethoven and Mozart piano sonatas. My instrument of choice this month is the Organ.


Solo piano is perhaps under-represented, but you can hardly expect everyone to want to clutter the list with every great Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven sonata, I suppose. I've also noticed that the only opera composers that manage to get more than one in there are the big ones you might see at the Met (Wagner/Strauss/Mozart/all Italians). I was pretty shocked that no one thought of War And Peace before me. Seems like people nominate "the big one" per composer, then call it quits.


----------



## Guest

I swear I was thinking of Messiaen before Mr. Ghost 

After PaulieGatto

Messiaen/Messiaen

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 41
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22

...Not sure why the transfiguration isn't popular around here. I assume it's not often performed because of the forces involved, but that didn't stop Havergal from receiving an enshrinement


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Hindemith / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 42
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Messiaen 2nd / Tournemire

Nominated:
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 42
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## ptr

After Ghost --- *Yea! Go Organisms!*

Franck (Nom) / Lemare (Sec)

*Nominated*:
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 2 - ptr (YT-spoiler) // (Score)

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 33
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 42
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

arcaneholocaust said:


> Solo piano is perhaps under-represented, but you can hardly expect everyone to want to clutter the list with every great Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven sonata, I suppose. I've also noticed that the only opera composers that manage to get more than one in there are the big ones you might see at the Met (Wagner/Strauss/Mozart/all Italians). I was pretty shocked that no one thought of War And Peace before me. Seems like people nominate "the big one" per composer, then call it quits.


I don't think it's about 'cluttering'. Have you seen the long list of Haydn symphonies?! 
Your point re. Opera just goes to show the gaps in our small group project. Not a criticism btw, just an observation on the idiosyncrasies thrown up.

Onwards - ptr Yea Go Organisms indeed :lol


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schnittke Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 2 - ptr (YT-spoiler) // (Score)


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 43
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Franck Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
*Crumb: Apparition - 37*
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
*Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55 - 44*
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55


new list



Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 3
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 25
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Aecio

Rameau/Bacri

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 27
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
César Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 22
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scriabin Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 37
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Crumb / Bloch SQ2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 39
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 4
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 3
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Messiaen P / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 6
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 39
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Crumb / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Crumb: Apparition - 41
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 28
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Feldman Crumb

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
*Crumb: Apparition - 42*
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 2
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Franck / Lemare

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Asencio/ Franck

*Nominated:*
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar
(string quartet, can somebody help me to translate, I dont know what *fa* is) but spotify link is *here*

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 35
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 24
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## ptr

oskaar said:


> (string quartet, can somebody help me to translate, I dont know what *fa* is) but spotify link is *here*


Time to learn some *Solfège* then! ...






Sorry for the dreadful vid, I just can't help myself!









...C,.....D,.....E,.....F,.....G,.....A,.....B

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Schnittke / Scriabin

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 15
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 37
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Finzi / Franck

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 16
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 37
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Griffes

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 4
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 5
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 37
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Messiaen / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 37
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Schnittke Bacri

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 28
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 9
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After mika

Franck Debussy

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 27
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Hindemith/Rameau

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 8
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Scriabin

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lemare / Tournemire

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 16
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rochberg / Faure

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 39
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Hindemith

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 29
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 41
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 24


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Rameau/Prokofiev

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 41
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 24


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Schnittke Hindemith

Nominated:
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
*Schnittke: Symphony #3 - 43*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 24


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3

*After Mika*

Tournemire / Asencio (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 29
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 31
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 26


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Debussy / Rameau

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Rochberg/Tournemire

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 6
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Messiaen La / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 8
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 6
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Messiaen / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 10
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Schubert Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Young: The Well-Tuned Piano / Rochberg

Nominated:
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
*Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32*
*Rochberg: String Quartet #3 - 39*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3

Nominated:
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 30
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 32
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27






Well, it is only 5 hours in length. But if you want to divide it easily you can (from wikipedia)
"The seven major sections are as follows.

The Opening Chord (00:00:00-00:21:47)
The Magic Chord (00:21:47-01:02:29)
The Magic Opening Chord (01:02:29-1:23:54)
The Magic Harmonic Rainforest Chord (1:23:54-03:05:31)
The Romantic Chord (03:05:31-04:01:25)
The Elysian Fields (04:01:25-04:59:41)
The Ending (04:59:41-05:01:22)"


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rameau / Feldman

Nominated:
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 34
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rameau / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Messiaen: MdlP / Young (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 17
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 8
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr - and adding his Messiaen votes

Franck / Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 31
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Debussy / Franck


Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 36
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Rameau Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 17
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bloch SQ 2 / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 18
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 38
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Rameau / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
*Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33*
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 18
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
*Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts - 40*
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 18
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 3


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Young Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 18
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 29
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Faure/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 33
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 29
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Scriabin Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 34
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 9
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 10
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## ptr

After berg

Messiaen / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 34
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 18
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 11
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Messiaen T / Finzi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 34
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 31
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Feldman/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 33
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5

Ok, so I didn't make it all the way through the Feldman work last night as I lay in the dark - it was sleepy time, after all. But I was enjoying those signature subtle variations enough to vote, I daresay.


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Liszt / Feldman

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 34
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 32
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Guest

Correcting the board after science skipped me, but forgiving science for nominating a great little set of piano pieces.

Nominated:
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 35
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Debussy Prokofiev

Nominated:
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 2 - Trout
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Lemare / Stravinsky (sec)

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 2 - Trout
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 2
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lemare / Bruckner

*Nominated*:

Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 37
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 2
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stravinsky Debussy

Nominated:

Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 34
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 17
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Griffes/Feldman

Nominated:

Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 2 - science


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio - Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 35
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 13
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Messiaen/Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 38
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 35
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

Debussy/Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 40
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 35
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Debussy Schubert

Nominated:
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
*Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64 - 42*
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 35
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64

Nominated:
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 35
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Feldman / Tournemire

Nominated:
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 7
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 37
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 19
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Finzi / Bridge

Nominated:
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 37
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Schubert 720 / Feldman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
*Feldman: Piano and String Quartet - 38*
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 31
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 4
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Scriabin Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 33
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 5


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Franck / Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 3
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 33
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Liszt / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 11
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 33
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## Guest

After berg

MESSiaen/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 33
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 3
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scriabin SchubertS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 21
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 - 35*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruckner / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70

After mmsbls:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 5
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Liszt / Franck 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Prokofiev Liszt 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 9
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Tournemire / Lemare

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 10
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 30
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 6


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Young / Lemare

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 5
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 30
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Stravinsky / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 3
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 30
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After trout:

Asencio / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 30
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Tournemire/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 12
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 4
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

SchubertI SchubertS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 22
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 5
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Finzi / Tournemire

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 25
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 5
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
*Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55 - 33*
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 13
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 6
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## ptr

After Walter:

Höller (Nom) / Messiaen; MdlP

*Nominated*:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 14
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 6
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Prokofiev / Messiaen

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 6
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Prokofiev SchubertS

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 7
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Liszt

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 8
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 15
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 14
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Messiaen / Schubert

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 8
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 17
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruckner / Stravinsky

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 17
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stravinsky Prokofiev

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 24
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 17
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Finzi / Franck

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 17
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 15
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 18
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Franck / Bacri

*Nominated:*
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 18
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 31
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 7
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Prokofiev SchubertS

Nominated:
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 18
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 17
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Copland: Billy the Kid / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Copland: Billy the Kid - 2 - PaulieGatto
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
*Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 18
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 17
*Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37 - 34*
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37

*Nominated*:
Copland: Billy the Kid - 2 - PaulieGatto
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 18
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 17
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Mika

After PG

Messiaen x2

Nominated:
Copland: Billy the Kid - 2 - PaulieGatto
York Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 2 - ptr (YT-listen)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 11
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 19
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lemare / Höller

Nominated:
Copland: Billy the Kid - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 27
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 19
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith / Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 8
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 19
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Messiaen La / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 3
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 9
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 8


----------



## ptr

After berg

Höller / Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik (2001-06) - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 9
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Liszt/Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 25
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

Franck/Roussel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 8
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Oskaar:

Bruckner / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 9
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Radulescu / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 9
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 26
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 30
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 21
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Finzi / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 15
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 8
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Schubert Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 19
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Messiaen Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 29
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 11
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hindemith / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 21
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Messiaen: La

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Franck / Roussel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 27
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Feeling a little bit patriotic today 

Tveitt / Beppe

*Nominated:*
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson *(YT-listen)*
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson *(YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")*

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 28
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 5
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Finzi / Höller

*Nominated:*
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson *(YT-listen)*
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson *(YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")*

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 16
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 10
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

SchubertS Schubert

*Nominated:*
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson *(YT-listen)*
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson *(YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")*

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 31
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 19
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23 (adding in some votes after being missed on the last page):

Bacri / Radulescu

Nominated:
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson (YT-listen)
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 32
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 21
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG

Stravinsky Messiaen

Nominated:
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson (YT-listen)
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 32
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 12
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hindemith / Liszt

Nominated:
Geirr Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 2 - berghansson *(YT-listen)*
Flint Juventino Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson *(YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")*

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 34
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Guest

Just not feeling more Tveitt unless his 4th piano concerto gets mentioned...

After Trout

Tveitt/Tveitt

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")
Tveitt: Piano Concerto No. 4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 34
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, Op. 252, "3 Fjords" - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcaneholocaust

Tveitt Aurora / Bruckner

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 30
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 34
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Hindemith / Finzi

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 36
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 6
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Höller / Franck

*Nominated*:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 36
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 22
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Young / Radulescu

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 36
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 13
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Winterreisender

After TVox

Liszt / Franck

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 36
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 15
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 12
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

SchubertS Bloch2

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 36
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 15
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Hindemith / Liszt 

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd - 38
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## science

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

New board:

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 31
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 19
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Finzi / Griffes

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 13
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29 - 33
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 4
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29

After PaulieGatto:

Tveitt PC 4 / Bruckner

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 16
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 6
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Tveitt PC 4 / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 26
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Messiaen La

Nominated:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 28
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 23
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Beppe: Theh Goldest, Op. 27 - 1 - berghansson (YT-listen: 5. mvt. "Heart")

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 28
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 25
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 3
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Changing my Beppe-nomination.

Tveitt Fiddle / Beppe

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 28
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 25
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 5
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson



Franck / Tveitt: Hardanger

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 25
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 14
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

SchubertS Bloch2

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 16
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 25
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Guest

Does anyone else get very slightly bummed when a work is enshrined before you managed to give it a listen, having been reminded of its existence by this thread in the first place?

After pjang

Liszt/Messiaen Transfiguration

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 18
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Mika

After arcane:

Gordon : Weather / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)
Gordon : Weather - 2 - Mika (first part on youtube)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 18
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> Does anyone else get very slightly bummed when a work is enshrined before you managed to give it a listen, having been reminded of its existence by this thread in the first place?


LOL. A TC list as a shrine of recommended works.

What do you do when you first give / gave a listen to all those great works which you already knew of and knew they came along with a widely known "Certificate of Greatness" from both cognoscenti and have a broad public acclaim? Ah... listened to them and made up your own mind, I bet


----------



## musicrom

After Mika:

Franck / Liszt

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)
Gordon : Weather - 2 - Mika (first part on youtube)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom

Messiaen M / Franck

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)
Gordon : Weather - 2 - Mika (first part on youtube)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
*Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18 - 33*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 8
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> LOL. A TC list as a shrine of recommended works.
> 
> What do you do when you first give / gave a listen to all those great works which you already knew of and knew they came along with a widely known "Certificate of Greatness" from both cognoscenti and have a broad public acclaim? Ah... listened to them and made up your own mind, I bet


Pete, you know I'm your biggest fan, and your hatred of the institution of fun is often an ironic sort of fun in itself. But many will not consistently default on your judgement, as I so wisely do.


----------



## MagneticGhost

PetrB said:


> LOL. A TC list as a shrine of recommended works.
> 
> What do you do when you first give / gave a listen to all those great works which you already knew of and knew they came along with a widely known "Certificate of Greatness" from both cognoscenti and have a broad public acclaim? Ah... listened to them and made up your own mind, I bet


I can't speak for anyone else - but I'm not interested in the final outcome so much as the process whereby people nominate works for us to listen to. Whereas other threads are a little free-for-all, this one is structured and the works recommendations are drip fed. This enables me to have a working playlist which I can update slowly. No-one is saying this is a definitive list of works. 
What I particularly like about it is that all the most well known works have been and gone which gives us a chance to explore more composers and works off the beaten track.
I feel it is a lot different in feel and scope to the normal 'best' and 'list' threads.


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18

After MagneticGhost:

Tviett PC 4 / Bruckner

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)
Gordon : Weather - 2 - Mika (first part on youtube)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 15
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 25
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Gordon / Messiaen Messe

Nominated:
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 1 - berghansson (On both YT and Spotify)

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 15
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Bruckner / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2 
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 18
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 11


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Young / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2 
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A / Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914)

Drip, drip...

*Nominated:*

Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - TurnaboutVox - 1

*Seconded:*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 26
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 26
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after TurnaboutVox:

Roussel / Messiaen Transfiguration

Nominated:

Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - TurnaboutVox - 1

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 27
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 17
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 16
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Schubert Schubert

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - TurnaboutVox - 1

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 27
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 18
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Schubert Fruhling / Messiaen Transfiguration

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - TurnaboutVox - 1

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 20
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Guest

...It's always blown my mind a bit that we vote for things like 4 minute Schubert songs for voice and piano alongside things like 2 hour works for massive forces, both choral and orchestral. I guess that's just music


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruckner / Copland

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - TurnaboutVox - 1

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 10
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 20
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bridge / Delius

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 2
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 2
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 20
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Beppe / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 2
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 20
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 20
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Stravinsky / Schubert 882

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 2
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 18
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Oskaar

After Blancrocher

Bruckner / Schubert: Suleika 

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 2
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Brahms Delius






Nominated:
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 2 - pjang23
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 13
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lemare / Brahms (I was just listening to this yesterday)

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 3
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 19
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tveitt piano / Liszt

Nominated:
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - TurnaboutVox - 2

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 3
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 12
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Tveitt 4 / Hindemith 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 3
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 14
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Tviett PC 4 / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 3
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 8
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 13


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Höller / Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 3
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 19
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms SchubertS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 12
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 21
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After pjang23:

Bridge / Schubert D882

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 28
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Beppe / Messiaen La

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 10
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 29
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Messiaen M / Höller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 29
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Mika

After MG

Messiaen La / Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 31
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Tveitt PC 4 / Bruckner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 23
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 31
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Messiaen / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 23
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 33
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

Bruckner / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 5
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 33
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Messiaen Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 35
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 22
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Stravinsky/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Gordon: Weather - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
*Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ - 36*
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 20
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 24
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ

After arcaneholocaust:

Stravinsky / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 26
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Holler / Young

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 15
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 26
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## ptr

After Gatto:

Höller / Lemare

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 26
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Höller / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 4
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 20
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Liszt/Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 7
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 5
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Delius / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 5
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 5
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 22
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## pjang23

After TV:

SchubertI Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 25
Copland: Billy the Kid - 5
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 24
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 24
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## ptr

;696149 said:


> After Trout:
> 
> Stravinsky / Messiaen
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
> Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
> Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
> Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
> Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
> Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
> Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
> Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 14
> Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
> Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
> Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
> Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
> Gordon: Weather - 5
> Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
> Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
> Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
> Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
> Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
> Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
> Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 30
> Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
> Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
> Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 24
> Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
> Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
> Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
> Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
> Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Messiaen / Bridge

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 24
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Messiaen / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 8
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Arriaga/Tveitt 4

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 6
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 21
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 19
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms SchubertS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 8
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 27
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 19
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Tveitt PC 4

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 8
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 28
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

I have appalling reception on holiday and it takes 5 minutes to load each page so I can't even do quick reply.
Please can some kind soul add my votes on the board this week.

Thank u in anticipation.

Messiaen (thus enshrined) / Höller


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte

After Trout: _Doing the charitable deed of adding Ghost votes!_

Messiaen (thus enshrined) / Höller

*And mine *

Roussel / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 8
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 5
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 6
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Gordon / Tveitt Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 8
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Brahms Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 22
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Birtwistle/Liszt

Nominated:
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 7
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Birtwistle/Gordon

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 20
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Stravinsky / Tveitt PC 4

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 18
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 15


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Höller / Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 29
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 22
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Bruckner / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 6
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 23
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

after oskaar

Copland / Liszt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 24
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Liszt/Bacri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 23
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 10
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Brahms Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 4
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Stravinsky Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 34
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 21
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Tveitt4/Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 34
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 23
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Stravinsky / Tveitt PC 4

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 20
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 36
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Höller / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 15
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 31
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 16
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 37
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lemare / Bruckner


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr with MG's truncated votes added in:

Delius / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 32
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 23
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 37
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## pjang23

After TV:

SchubertS Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 32
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 23
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 37
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
*Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 32*
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
*Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments - 39*
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 32
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 7
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16

I must also ask if anyone has any Spotify or Youtube links for the Lemare work or the Tveitt works?


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Liszt/Tveitt2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 6
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 32
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Bruckner Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 34
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfven / Roman

Nominated:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 2 - Trout
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 34
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 22
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Guest

Alfven! Hmm...Alfven 4 isn't up there either, is it...


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bruckner / Höller

Thanks guys. Normal service will resume on Saturday evening BST. Much appreciation.


----------



## Oskaar

After trout (MagneticGhost):

Bruckner / Höller

Nominated:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 2 - Trout
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 5
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 6
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Asencio / Beppe

Nominated:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 2 - Trout
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 7
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 8
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Mika

After oskaar

Gordon Birtwistle

Nominated:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 2 - Trout
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 12
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 10
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Brahms Alfven

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 10
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 18
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 24
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## ptr

PaulieGatto said:


> I must also ask if anyone has any Spotify or Youtube links for the Lemare work or the Tveitt works?


Naxos Radio vis the Bis website is a goto place:

Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130

Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252

Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 can be found on Christopher Herrick's Hyperion album "Organ Fireworks IV" (Checked my friends spotify, but I can't see that it turns up there nor on Youtube?)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Lemare / Tveitt: PC4

*Nominated*:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 8
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 10
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 25
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Alfven/Birtwistle

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 10
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 24
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 25
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

Thanks for the links, much appreciated.

After arcaneholocaust:

Radulescu / Gordon

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 36
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 25
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Tveitt PC 4 / Bruckner

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
*Bruckner: String Quintet in F - 37*
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
*Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "3 Fjords", Op. 252 - 8
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Tveitt #2 / Alfven

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 7
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Asencio / Brahms

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 27
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Alfven / Tveitt PC 4

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

SchubertS SchubertI

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 23
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 30
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Roussel / Holler

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 25
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 25
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## pjang23

Fixed:

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 9
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Brahms/Birtwistle

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 24
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 16


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Höller/Young

*Nominated*:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 11
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Liszt Gordon

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 17
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 10
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Delius

Looking forward to listening to all the new pieces I've missed on return to civilisation.


----------



## Oskaar

After mika (MagneticGhost)

Brahms / Delius

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 7
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 27
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Schubert: Suleika / Beppe

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Brahms Delius

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 8
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alfven / Copland

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 9
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Liszt / Halvorsen

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 9
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 28
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Guest

After musicrom

Tveitt4/Halvorsen

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 9
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 2
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 30
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Tveitt4/Copland

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 21
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 2
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 20
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Lemare / Faure


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika I mean


----------



## ptr

After Mika adding Mags

Lemare / Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 22
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 2
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 3
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Hindemith / Faure

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 24
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 23
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 2
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## pjang23

After TV:

Alfven Bloch

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 23
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 2
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 32
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Tveitt #4 / Halvorsen

Nominated:
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 23
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 34
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Trout

The Roman piece seems to be _really_ unpopular as it has been un-seconded...

After berghansson:

Tveitt PC 4 / Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 13
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 23
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Aecio

Faure/Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 12
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

Aecio:

Kancheli / Radulescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> The Roman piece seems to be _really_ unpopular as it has been un-seconded...


I simply haven't heard it. I tend to not bother with semi-obscure composers contemporary to Mozart or earlier. I feel that the styles of those days don't lend quite as much to a personal voice (with obvious exceptions...), and I've often come away from such works thinking "well that was nice...but why didn't I just listen to Handel, Haydn, Mozart, etc?"

Edit: Of course, I don't mean to intend that there was an absolute dearth of personal, distinctive voices (in other words, I'm certainly not bashing Telemann and Rameau for not being Bach and Handel!). Only that, more often than in later eras, a majority of the distinctive composers are already famous in the first place, so I'm more likely to further explore Alfven than Roman.


----------



## science

I'm sorry guys, the board is too obscure for me! I need some more mainstream stuff to vote on.... 

Nominated:
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 2 - science 
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 10
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17

On the Stravinsky, if you don't already know that work, give it a listen and perhaps consider it vis-a-vis Orff's Carmina Burana. Very interesting.


----------



## Trout

arcaneholocaust said:


> I simply haven't heard it. I tend to not bother with semi-obscure composers contemporary to Mozart or earlier. I feel that the styles of those days don't lend quite as much to a personal voice (with obvious exceptions...), and I've often come away from such works thinking "well that was nice...but why didn't I just listen to Handel, Haydn, Mozart, etc?"
> 
> Edit: Of course, I don't mean to intend that there was an absolute dearth of personal, distinctive voices (in other words, I'm certainly not bashing Telemann and Rameau for not being Bach and Handel!). Only that, more often than in later eras, a majority of the distinctive composers are already famous in the first place, so I'm more likely to further explore Alfven than Roman.


I intended for the comment to be tongue-in-cheek since ptr's seconding of Roman was "undone" above. But your comments on the Baroque/Classical periods are understandable especially considering the great variety of music that gradually followed. Still, many of us listen to Bach regularly for his amazingly consistent high-quality and craft in that older medium. I therefore contend that there should also not be much of a reason not to listen to other lesser-known composers of the era who sometimes hit some of the high marks Bach, Handel, or Haydn did, even if not as consistently. Boyce's _8 Symphonies, op. 2_, for example, sound like what Bach may have written had he lived long enough to see the development of the symphony into its later more-prominent form.

I don't listen to the Baroque period really to be surprised in the same way that I listen to contemporary music, to be astounded at the discovery of some new and unusual style or composer. I listen in the hopes of finding very fine-crafted pieces of music that may not always originate from the same major composers, and, thus, give composers such as Roman the spotlight for their equally well-deserved compositions (in my opinion, of course).


----------



## Guest

Well, I will say that my youth is certainly a factor as well. The question "Why not just listen to Bach?" may not arise as often after I've been a classical fanatic for 10-20+ years


----------



## Mika

after science:

Liszt Birtwistle

Nominated:
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 2 - science 
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Khachaturian (seconded)


----------



## Oskaar

after mika (MagneticGhost)

Brahms / Khachaturian (seconded)

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 8
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 29
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

Beppe / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 10
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 36
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Tveitt 4/Copland

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 26
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 30
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 38
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

SchubertS SchubertI

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 20
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 38
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Griffes / Radulescu

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 26
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 38
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 17


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Höller / Young

*Nominated*:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 38
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr: Tveitt PC 4 / Alfven

*Nominated*:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 15
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 28
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 40
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Höller / Delius


----------



## Trout

For MG:

*Nominated*:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 15
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 12
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 40
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Alfven Gordon

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 2
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 40
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Roman / Tveitt Aurora

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
*Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34*
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
*Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130 - 41*
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 34
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Liszt / Alfvén

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 23
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 13
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Brahms Delius

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 22
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Griffes/Liszt

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 13
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Young / Gordon

Nominated:
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 1 - science

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 4
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 11
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 3
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 20


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Birtwistle/Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 3
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 20


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Stravinsky/Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 13
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 5
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Stravinsky/Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 3
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 24
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lemare / Khachaturian


----------



## Oskaar

After mika for MagneticGhost

Lemare / Khachaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 9
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
 Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Schubert: Suleika / Asencio
Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Liszt/Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 25
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Delius Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 14
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 26
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Liszt Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 19
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 26
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
*Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541 - 41*
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541

After Mika:

Alfven / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 26
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 35
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 10
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Brahms/Tveitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 14
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 35
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 11
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcaneholocaust

Tveitt / Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 30
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 26
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 35
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Lemare / Höller


----------



## Oskaar

After trout for MagneticGhost

Lemare / Höller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 10
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 35
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Beppe / Schubert: Suleika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 31
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 28
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Höller / Lemare

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 21
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

SchubertS Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 22
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 38
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schubert: Suleika / Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 23
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
*Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 33*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
*Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 - 40*
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 23
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 33
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Alfven Höller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 25
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 29
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Young / Lemare

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 25
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 12
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Beppe / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 25
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 28
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 34
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yay. Connectivity!! 10 minutes a page loading time was too painful. Thanks for all your patience and help 

After Oskaar

Höller / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 25
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 7
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Alfven / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 25
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 27
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 36
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Stravinsky / Höller

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 15
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 37
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## Mika

After berg

Höller Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 5
*Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik - 39*
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 23


----------



## TurnaboutVox

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik

New Board:

After Mika:

Hindemith / Young

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 4
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 13
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 24


----------



## Oskaar

After TurnaboutVox:

Tveitt / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 14
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 30
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Lemare / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 5
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 24


----------



## ptr

After MG

Young / Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 27
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 11
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Alfven / Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 29
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dohnanyi Schubert






Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 15
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 30
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Birtwistle/Schubert

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 9
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Birtwistle/Bacri

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 19
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Birtwistle / Delius

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 32
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Stravinsky / Lemare

*Nominated*:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 25
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 12
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Faure / Halvorsen

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 29
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 17
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 12
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Delius Brahms

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 17
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 12
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After pjang:

Bridge / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 13
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Young / Radulescu

Nominated:
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 6
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 13
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Roman / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 33
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 13
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lemare / Swayne (nom) - available in all the usual places or buy the Naxos CD 'Stabat Mater'

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 35
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 13
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Stravinsky / Lemare

*Nominated*:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 21
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 15
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Stravinsky / Birtwistle

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 29
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Dohnanyi Alfven

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 30
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 5
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 6
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## Guest

Little too scatterbrained the last couple of days to remember what else I was thinking about nominating...

After pjang

Halvorsen/Alfven

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 5
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 4
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## science

after arcane: 

Khachaturian / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 6
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 8
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## Trout

After science:

Roman / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 36
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Birtwistle / Lemare

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 32
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Roussel / Young

*Nominated*:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 8
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 37
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lemare / Halvorsen

*Nominated*:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 27
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Faure / Halvorsen

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 12
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 29
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar



Faure / Copland

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 13
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Birtwistle/Bridge

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 13
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 19
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 7
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi Delius

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 13
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 17
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Copland

Nominated:
Giles Swayne: The Silent Land - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 31
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Alfven / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 26
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 39
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lemare / Birtwistle

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
*Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59 - 41*
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 16
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 34
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## Mika

After MG

Roussel Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 20
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 36
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 29


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Delius / Young

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 36
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Guest

Might as well throw this one in there. The timbres, man, the timbres.

After ptr

Boulez/Birtwistle

Nominated:
Boulez: Répons - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 15
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 31
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 36
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Oskaar

After arcaneholocaust

Faure/Beppe

Nominated:
Boulez: Répons - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 30
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 9
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 36
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:
Boulez: Répons - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 36
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Roussel / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 3
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 11
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 38
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Roussel / Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 3
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 12
*Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33*
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
*Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23 - 40*
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 3
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 12
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 19
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Guest

Dutilleux 2! Why didn't I think of this one before?!?!?!


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Dohnanyi / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 3
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Boulez / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rainier / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (*YTPt1* / *YTPt2*)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 16
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 33
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr: 

Faure / Beppe

Nominated:
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)


Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 31
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 35
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Birtwistle / Brahms

Nominated:
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)


Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 35
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 15
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn/Tveitt

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 2 - Aecio
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)



Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 35
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 31
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Faure Schubert

Nominated:
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 2 - Aecio
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hildegard / Carmina

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 2 - Trout
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 2 - Aecio
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 30
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 17
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Birtwistle Gordon

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 2 - Trout
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 2 - Aecio
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 14
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## science

after Mika, and resisting the urge to nominate even more stuff... 

Dohnanyi / Mendelssohn 

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 2 - Trout
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 32
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 22
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science (apologies for not listening to any of the new offerings - no chance till tomorrow evening I'm afraid)

Birtwistle / Delius

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 2 - Trout
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr (YTPt1 / YTPt2)
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr (YT with commentary)

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 30


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Young / Bingen (sec)

*Nominated*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 16
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 10
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Dohnanyi/Halvorsen

*Nominated*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Priaulx Rainier - Cello Concerto (1964) - 2 - ptr
Rebecca Saunders - Fletch (2012) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 5
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 11
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Dutilleux/Boulez

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 26
Boulez: Répons - 6
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 37
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 11
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


...Sorry, but format inconsistency just doesn't work for me


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Faure Bloch2

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 34
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 6
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 39
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 11
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Birtwistle / Halvorsen

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 2 - arcaneholocaust
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 6
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 39
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 12
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 3
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hildegard / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 6
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 3
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 39
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 12
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Boulez / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 20
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 39
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 12
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Faure / Bridge

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 36
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 41
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 12
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Birtwistle/Halvorsen

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 18
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 41
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Faure Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 43
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 10
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 2
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Roman / Swayne

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 43
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 5
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 3
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto

Hildegard / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr
Saunders: Fletch - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 43
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 7
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 3
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Saunders / Swayne

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr


Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Faure: Romances sans paroles - 43
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 7
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 32
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Mika

After MG

Faure Schubert

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
*Faure: Romances sans paroles - 45*
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 7
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 21
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles

After Mika:

Hildegard / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 38
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 8
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Birtwistle / Boulez

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
*Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus - 40*
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## Mika

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus


----------



## Mika

New board:

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Young / Rainier

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 3
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Saunders / Rainier

*Nominated*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 33
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 24
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Griffes/Alfven

*Nominated*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 34
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 23
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Alfven Delius

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 36
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## mmsbls

after pjang23:

Alfvén / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 38
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 12
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Alfven / Roman

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 40
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 9
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Boulez/Alfven

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
*Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" - 41*
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 9
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

After arcaneholocaust:

Hildegard / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 33
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Anon / Schubert

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika (who as has seconded Anon leaves me free to make a couple of nominations)

R. Panufnik / Welmers

*Nominated:*

Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost
Jan Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 1 - MagneticGhost

Both pieces are available on YouTube. The Welmers is also on Spotify.
The Panufnik is also on BBC iPlayer for those able to access as it was performed at the Proms a couple of weeks back.

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 6
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Dohnanyi / Khacahturian

*Nominated:*

Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost
Jan Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 1 - MagneticGhost

Both pieces are available on YouTube. The Welmers is also on Spotify.
The Panufnik is also on BBC iPlayer for those able to access as it was performed at the Proms a couple of weeks back.

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 24
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## mmsbls

I've been on vacation without much access to the internet for 2 1/2 weeks. I have a lot of listening to do to catch up!

After science:

Dohnanyi / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost
Jan Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 4
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 16
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Guest

After mmsbis

Tveitt/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost
Jan Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Welmers (even not being an organ fan, I thought this was fantastic) / Carmina

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 4
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 27
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 34
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Bloch

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 4
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 18
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Anon Gordon

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 3
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Welmers / Saunders

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 4
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 34


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Rainier / Young

*Nominated*:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 32
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 6
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 36
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 6
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 38
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Schubert Anon

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 6
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 40
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dohnanyi / Tveitt

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 5
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 6
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 40
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 19
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 5
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Dutilleux / Welmers

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 6
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 40
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 19
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 6
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Schubert / Rainier

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
*Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 - 42*
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 19
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 6
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 19
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 6
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Saunders / Welmers

*Nominated*:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 19
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Dohnanyi / Tveitt

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 13
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 7
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Halvorsen / Khachaturian

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom

Swayne / Young

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 7
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 22
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 36


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Carmina / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 11
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 7
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 36


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Dutilleux/Boulez

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 4
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 35


----------



## Trout

I think arcaneholocaust copied the board before I corrected, so the board should be:

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 36


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Young / Saunders

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 28
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 24
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 38


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Delius Bloch

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 7
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 38


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Saunders / Rainier

*Nominated*:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 7
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano - 38


----------



## MagneticGhost

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano

After ptr

Young / Welmers

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 10
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 17
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Asencio / Beppe

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 30
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 20
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Dohnanyi / Tveitt

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 33
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 32
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 34
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 11
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hidegard / Dohnanyi 

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 9
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 23
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops!! It's a double.......


----------



## MagneticGhost

Roxanna Panufnik - Three Paths to Peace.

Just a gentle reminder. The piece starts from about 40 seconds in. 
It combines influences from the three Abrahamic religions - finishing on a high A - to signify Abraham.
It's quite lush at times. I think you'd like it. I certainly feel Roxanna Panufnik deserves a place within our project.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Stravinsky Anon

Nominated:
Roxanna Panufnik: Three Paths To Peace - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 9
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dutilleux / Panufnik (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 3
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 11
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After the most Venerable ptr

Saunders / Panufnik

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 29
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 21
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> After the most Venerable ptr


Oh, come on, it was just because she's such a hot catholic chick... Unattainable for us barbaric Vikings unless we raid the British isles and such is not popular with that EU and other modern stuff...

We should really raid more!








/ptr


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Tveitt / Bloch: String Quartet #2

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 29
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 23
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen / Radulescu

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 35
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 23
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Dohnanyi / Sculthorpe 

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 34
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 37
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 23
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Dohnanyi Brahms

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 35
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 39
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 23
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Tveitt

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 35
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 41
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 13
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Hildegard / Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
*Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 35*
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
*Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 - 42*
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1

Nominated:
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 2 - PaulieGatto
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 12
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 35
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Norgard/Boulez

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 13
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 35
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 25
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8

Sculthorpe and Kancheli are finally on my to-do list...


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Stravinsky Brahms

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 13
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 36
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 4
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik who needs protection from Viking raiders :devil: / Brahms

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 13
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 37
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nørgård / Boulez

*Nominated*:
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 14
Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86 - 37
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just realised that my point to Brahms should have enshrined him. 
Thus...

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86

New Board

*Nominated:*
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 30
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

One viking raider with no interrest for Panufnik at the moment makes a new nomination...

Antheil/Bloch: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 31
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Oskaar

George Antheil - Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

youtube
spotify


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Bloch2 Bridge

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 33
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Carmina / Welmers

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 33
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 8
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 6
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Swayne / Rainier

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 33
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 24
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Tveitt / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 33
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 19
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 26
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Anon Gordon

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 33
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 26
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## Trout

The Bridge Piano Quintet is referring to the original version in 4 movements or the revised one in 3?


----------



## Aecio

Bloch/Tveitt

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 35
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> The Bridge Piano Quintet is referring to the original version in 4 movements or the revised one in 3?


The revised version.

Update: Since nobody has voted since this post, I'll vote here.

Bloch Delius

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
*Bloch: String Quartet #2 - 37*
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 8
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Khachaturian / Anonymous 

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 15
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 27
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## Hmmbug

after science:

Stravinsky / Bridge 

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 1 - pjang23
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 1 - science

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 15
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 22
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## Trout

After Hmmbug:

Bridge PQ / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 15
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 14
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 22
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 2
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Anon Boulez

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 22
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 2
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Welmers / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 13
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 2
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Saunders / Antheil (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 3
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 2
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Antheil / Bacri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 2
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Oskar

Mendelssohn/Sculthorpe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 3
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 26
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

BridgePQ Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 15
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hildegard / Bridge PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 20
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 29
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## Mika

After trout

Stravinsky Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 10
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 6
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik / Khachaturian 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 15
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 27
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Tveitt / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 11
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 29
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Nørgård / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 29
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

BridgePQ Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 29
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Bridge PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 33
Swayne: The Silent Land - 8
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Saunders / Swayne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 17
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 33
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Hildegard / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 19
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 14
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 34
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Norgard/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 19
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 3
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 34
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## science

after a.h.: 

Stravinsky / Sculthorpe 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 17
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 19
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 36
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Anon / Stravinsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 5
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 19
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 9
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 37
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rainier / Antheil

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 19
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 37
Swayne: The Silent Land - 9
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Hildegard / Swayne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 16
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 37
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 31
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Tveitt / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 14
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 17
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 37
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Copland/Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 9
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 18
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 37
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Stravinsky BridgePQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 19
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 18
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 39
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Carmina / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 21
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 18
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
*Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex - 40*
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
*Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33*
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 21
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 6
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 18
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Antheil / Nørgård

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 21
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 8
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 18
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Antheil / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 21
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 21
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 19
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## Mika

after oskaar

Anon Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 19
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 11
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Welmers / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 16
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 19
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 11
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 14


----------



## science

after MG:

Khachaturian / Copland 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 19
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 33
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Tveitt / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 19
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 35
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 14


----------



## Guest

After berg

Tveitt/Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 21
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
*Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252 - 37*
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 14


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252

After arcaneholocaust:

Hildegard / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 23
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 30
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 17
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Radulescu / Saunders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 10
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 23
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 18
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

BridgePQ Hildegard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 12
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 18
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 13
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 8
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 18
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Panufnik / Khachaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 23
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 18
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Anon Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 12
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 18
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Saunders / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 24
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 20
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Sculthorpe/Hildegard

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 12
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 20
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 20
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Halvorsen/Asencio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 5
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 14
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 20
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Bloch BridgePQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 15
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 20
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hildegard / Bridge PQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 28
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 20
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Saunders / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 16
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 8
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 22
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 15
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 32
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 22
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Radulescu Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 16
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 (1914) - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 11
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 34
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 22
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Boulez/Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 34
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 22
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 15


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Saunders / Welmers

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 10
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 22
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 34
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Antheil / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 34
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After oskaar:

Radulescu / Carter: String Quartet #2

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 29*
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
*Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 - 36*
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 18
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Delius BridgePQ

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 25
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 31
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 13
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Carmina / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 19
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 31
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 31
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 22
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Delius Gordon

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 23
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 33
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 10
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Swayne / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 33
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 12
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Rainier / Nørgård

*Nominated*:
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 33
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 23
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Halvorsen / Carter

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 33
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Mendelssohn/Sculthorpe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 33
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 12
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mendelssohn Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1 - 34*
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 14
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 27
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 14
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hildegard / Bridge PQ 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 22
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 14
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 10
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 14
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Panufnik / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 18
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 24
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Guest

After MaggyGhost

Bridge/Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 19
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 9
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Boulez Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 14
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 24
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Saunders / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 29
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 16


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Hildegard / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 31
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 13
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Hildegard / Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 24
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 15
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 15
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 13
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## Guest

after mmsbls

Norgard/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 33
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Strauss Hildegard






Nominated:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
*Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum - 34*
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

Nominated:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 14
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Sculthorpe / Khachaturian 

Nominated:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 23
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Sculthorpe / Gordon

Nominated:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Welmers / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 27
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 15
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nørgård / Bridge ES

*Nominated*:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 28
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 16
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mendelssohn/Sculthorpe

*Nominated*:
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 28
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 18
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Dvorak/Strauss

*Nominated:*
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 28
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 25
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 18
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## Oskaar

Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33

This work took me by storm, and I find it least as good as many piano concertos higher up on the list in this game.

Spotify
youtube


----------



## Guest

After oscar

Dvorak/Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 28
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 4
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 18
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 3
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Strauss Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 10
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 28
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 4
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 19
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bridge / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 30
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 4
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 19
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 5
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## Mika

After PG

Dvorak Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 30
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 19
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Buxtehude / Buxtehude

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 30
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 19
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Welmers / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 31
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 26
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 19
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 31
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 7
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I've been away for a while and haven't contributed / poked my nose in for a while. I see Hindemith's piano sonata#1 isn't doing very well, so:

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 32
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 17
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 26
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I've been away for a while and haven't contributed / poked my nose in for a while. I see Hindemith's piano sonata#1 isn't doing very well, so...


I seconded it because I knew I liked it, but I was waiting to re-listen before voting up. Perhaps you'd like me to hurry along that process?


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Saunders / Nørgård

*Nominated*:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 32
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 18
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Sculthorpe/Bridge E

*Nominated*:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 9
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 18
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Hindemith/Norgard

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Strauss BuxP

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 3
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 15
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude / Dutilleux

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 21
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 16
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Dutilleux Boulez

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 28
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 20
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 33
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 21
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 15
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Bridge ES / Rainier

Nominated:
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 21
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 21


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Buxtehude B64 / Welmers

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 6
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 21
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Halvorsen / Dvorak

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 5
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 7
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 21
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Mendelssohn/Buxtehude

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 7
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 11
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 23
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 22


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Dvorak/Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 30
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 9
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 23
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 27
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 9
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carmina / Welmers 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 29
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 6
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 9
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Strauss BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 29
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 9
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Sculthorpe / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 29
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 10
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 12
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Panufnik / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 29
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Mika

After MG

Carmina Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 13
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 28
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Halvorsen/Asencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 30
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 19
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Blancrocher

After oskaar

 Norgard/Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 3
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 31
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 16
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Rainier/Buxtehude 64

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 4
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 31
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Halvorsen

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 4
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 24
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 35
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 4
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 14
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bridge Spring / Panufnik

Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 37
Bridge: Piano Quintet - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 4
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano concerto in G minor Op.33 - 11
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Buxtehude 64 / Dvorak

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 22
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 37
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 18
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Boulez/Dutilleux

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 37
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 7
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Strauss BuxP

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 37
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 24
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 20
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Sculthorpe Gordon

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 37
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Welmers / Bridge ES

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 38
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 8
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 21
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nørgård / Buxtehude: 136-154

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 38
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 32
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Halvorsen / Bacri

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 38
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 17
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Bridge E/Copland

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 40
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 18
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 25
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Hmmbug

After Aecio

Mendelssohn/Copland

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 24
Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 40
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 27
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Hmmbug

Boulez / Bridge

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 26
*Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174 - 41*
*Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34*
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
*Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34*
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 27
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 27
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bridge PQ / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 7
Boulez: Répons - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 36
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Bridge Bloch

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 38
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 6
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude 64 / Bridge

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 39
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 12
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Bridge / Hindemith

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
*Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912) - 41*
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
*Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34*
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Mika

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)


----------



## Mika

New Board

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 31
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 19
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Mika

Anon Dutilleux

Nominated:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 20
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 28
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Saunders / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 21
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 34
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 12
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Swayne / Halvorsen

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 2
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 21
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Carter / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 35
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 28
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After Blancrocher

Halvorsen / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 37
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 29
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Halvorsen/Bacri

*Nominated:*
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 9
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 39
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 29
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Buxtehude Preludes / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 11
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 39
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 29
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 12
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Strauss BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 11
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 39
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 29
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 26
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 19
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 39
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Boulez Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 39
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 30
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Saunders / Halvorsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
*Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola - 40*
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 23
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## ptr

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola

After Ghost

Nørgård / Buxtehude 136-154

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 12
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 22
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Arriaga/Sculthorpe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 33
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 14
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 14
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Anonymous Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 35
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 14
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 31
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 35
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 22
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 33
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Carmina / Dutilleux 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 37
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 12
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 33
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## Oskaar

After trout:

Mendelssohn / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 37
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 13
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Welmers / BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 37
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 15
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Mika

After MG

Anon Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 39
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 28
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 13
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Hindemith/Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 39
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 29
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 15
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## science

after AH: 

Anonymous / Khachaturian 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 41
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 29
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 23
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 32
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## ptr

after science:

Saunders / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 41
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 29
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 4
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr:

Boulez / Carter

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 41
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 14
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Sculthorpe/Roman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 41
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 16
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Anon

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana - 42*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## pjang23

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 15
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 35
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 16
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 8
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 13
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 37
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Buxtehude 64 / Dvorak 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 16
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 37
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 17
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 31
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 25
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Gordon Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 17
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 25
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 18
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rainier / Nørgård

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 17
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 34
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 25
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## science

after ptr:

Sculthorpe / Saunders

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 17
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 16
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 15
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Panufnik / Khachaturian

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 17
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 10
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Arriaga/Bux 64

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 14
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 14
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Dvorak/Asencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 39
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Mendelssohn BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 41
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Arriaga / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
*Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1 - 42*
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
*Saunders: Fletch - 35*
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## mmsbls

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 27
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 27
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Gordon Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 11
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 24
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Buxtehude 64 / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 12
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 27


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Antheil / Welmers

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 35
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 14
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Swayne / Saunders

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 21
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 20
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 36
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Arriaga/Copland

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 32
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 26
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 36
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Boulez/Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 18
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 36
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcaneholocaust

Beppe / Saunders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 8
Boulez: Répons - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 37
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 18
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Strauss Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 13
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 16
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 37
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude 64 / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 15
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 37
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Saunders / Ascencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 34
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 39
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Saunders / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 17
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 41
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 28
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Sculthorpe / Khachaturian 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Saunders: Fletch - 41
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Welmers / Saunders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
*Saunders: Fletch - 42*
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch

New Board

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 14
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 30


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Antheil / Welmers

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 13
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 20
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

after ptr

Beppe / Bacri

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 22
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 17
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Oskaar

after Blancrocher

Beppe / Dvorak

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 30
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Sculthorpe

*Nominated:*

Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer'

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Aecio

Aecio said:


> After Oskaar
> 
> Beethoven/Sculthorpe
> 
> *Nominated:*
> 
> Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio
> 
> *Seconded:*
> Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
> Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
> Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
> Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
> Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
> Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
> Boulez: Répons - 35
> Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
> Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
> Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
> Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
> Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
> Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
> Gordon: Weather - 29
> Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
> Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
> Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
> Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
> Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
> Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
> Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
> Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
> Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
> Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
> Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 20
> Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
> Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

I didn't know Schubert wrote a piano quartet!

Schubert Strauss






Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 15
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 3
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude Preludes / Koechlin

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Arriaga / Schubert

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 21
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 18
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Khachaturian / Copland

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 18
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 15
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Guest

After musicrom

Dvorak/Hindemith

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 35
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 20
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 17
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Panufnik / Boulez

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 36
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 20
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 31
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boulez Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 38
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 25
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 20
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 20
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 32
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Rainier / Dutilleux

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 24
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 38
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 20
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 32
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Dvorak / Beppe

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 25
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Boulez: Répons - 38
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 32
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After oskaar

Beppe / Boulez

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
* Boulez: Répons - 39*
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 32
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, Op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, Op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ) Op. 5 - 41
1751. Tchaikovsky: Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 15
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 32
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## Aecio

Sculthorpe/Bux 64

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 3
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 34
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 21
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Strauss

Nominated:
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 5
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 34
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Welmers / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 5
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 34
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Arriaga / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 26
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 27
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 34
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Norgard/Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 29
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 34
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Sculthorpe / Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 16
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 36
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Buxtehude 64 / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 37
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Sculthorpe Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 39
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Buxtehude: Preludes / Welmers

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 22
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 39
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 16
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Swayne / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 27
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 37
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Arriaga/Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 17
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 30
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 38
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry Peeps - Fixed Board - had a brain freeze earlier obviously.. 

After Aecio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 19
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 6
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 40
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Schubert BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 3
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 16
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 40
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Hindemith

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 20
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 40
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Khachaturian / Sculthorpe 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry - 41
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## science

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 22
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Khachaturian / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 18
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 35


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Buxtehude 64 / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 29
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Arriaga / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 31
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 36


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Welmers Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 22
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 38


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rainier / Welmers

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18
*Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ - 39*


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795. Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 16
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 29
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout

Nørgård / Antheil

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 20
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 31
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 22
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Strauss BuxP

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 20
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 23
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 31
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude 64 / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 31
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 22
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 22
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 31
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Arriaga / Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 22
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 23
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 31
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Copland/Buxtehude 64

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 23
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 32
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 31
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Nørgård/Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 23
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 27
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 19
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 23
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 21
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 24
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Rainier / Panufnik

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 23
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Bux 64

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 33
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 24
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Oskaar

After aecio

Arriaga/Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 35
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 25
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 9
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 24
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Strauss Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 35
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 25
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 25
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 10
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Hmmbug

After pjang23:

Copland/Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 35
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 26
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 10
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After Hmmbug:

Dvorak/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 17
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 35
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blanrocher:

Arriaga / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 37
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 21
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Buxtehude Preludes / Arriaga

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 38
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Arriaga / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
*Arriaga: String Quartet #3 - 40*
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
*Gordon: Weather - 33*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
*Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33*
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## mmsbls

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795. Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ
1796. Arriaga: String Quartet #3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 26
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Swayne / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 33
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 26
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Strauss Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 5
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 24
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Khachaturian / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 33
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 15
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Norgard/Roman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 9
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 35
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 35
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Ligeti / Nørgård

Nominated:
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 24
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 36
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Schubert / Buxtehude JD

Nominated:
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 5
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 36
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Ligeti / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 36
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20

I only know it as the 4th piano trio, but oh well.


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Norgård Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 23
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 28
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Buxtehude Preludes / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 26
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Swayne / Khachaturian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 5
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 27
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Rainier

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 18
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 28
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Dvorak / Antheil

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 6
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 6
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 17
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 16
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Hindemith / Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 16
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 28
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After TVox:

Strauss Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 25
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Buxtehude Preludes / Dutilleux 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 30
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 7
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Ligeti / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 25
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 17
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Schubert / Buxtehude JD

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 38
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Marttinen:Violin Concerto / Norgård

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 9
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Finnissy (nom) / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Finnissy - Red Earth - 2 - ptr (listen *pt1* / *pt2*)

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 16
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 30
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> Marttinen : Violin Concerto


Listen @ *Youtube*! or @ *BIS via Naxos Radio*!

It is quite fab!

/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Roman / Strauss

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Finnissy - Red Earth - 2 - ptr (listen pt1 / pt2)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 30
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 27
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorak / Khachaturian

*Nominated:*
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Finnissy - Red Earth - 2 - ptr (listen pt1 / pt2)

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 28
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schumann/Khatchaturian

*Nominated:*
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Finnissy - Red Earth - 2 - ptr (listen pt1 / pt2)
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 31
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Dutilleux/Finnissy

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 26
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy - Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 6
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Buxtehude 64 / Koechlin

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 28
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 27
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 19
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert BuxP

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 28
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 21
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Buxtehude JD

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 34
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 39
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Norgård Gordon

Nominated:
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 28
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 41
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Marttinen (sec) / Buxtehude: Preludes

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 41
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 22
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 28
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Panufnik / Rainier

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 14
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 27
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 41
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Copland/Bacri

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 32
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 41
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Schumann/Dvorak

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 33
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 41
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After oscar

Dutilleux/Norgard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
*Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 35*
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
*Gordon: Weather - 35*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
*Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen - 42*
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795. Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ
1796. Arriaga: String Quartet #3
1797. Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen


----------



## Mika

New Board:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 35
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 35
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

Dutilleux Gordon

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 10
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 37
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 23
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bloch Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 37
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

This opera is long overdue...

After pjang23:

Dutilleux / Smetana: The Bartered Bride

Nominated:
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 29
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 39
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 24
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Buxtehude JD

Nominated:
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 39
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Smetana / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 40
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 24
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Panufnik / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 41
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 3
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen : Violin Concerto - 4
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

after Ghost

Marttinen / Finnissy

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 27
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 41
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 33
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Dvorak / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 12
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 41
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 31
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Bloch Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 41
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 32
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Dutilleux/Strauss

Nominated:
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 29
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
*Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double" - 43*
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
*Gordon: Weather - 36*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 3
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 32
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795. Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ
1796. Arriaga: String Quartet #3
1797. Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen
1798. Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double"

After arcaneholocaust:

Buxtehude Preludes / Smetana

Nominated:
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 30
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 26
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 32
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert / Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino

Nominated:
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 1 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 29
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 32
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Khachaturian / Strauss (seconded) 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 6
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 32
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

after science

Marttinen Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 8
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 4
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika

Beethoven / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 35
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 29
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 5
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Dvorak / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 37
Finnissy: Red Earth - 4
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 8
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 5
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Finnissy / Marttinen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 37
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 5
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schumann/Dvorak

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 19
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 38
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After aecio

Dvorak/Antheil

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 40
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 33
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 2
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

StraussH StraussF

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 40
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 16
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Dvorak/Kancheli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 16
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 42
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 4
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Smetana / Ascencio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 31
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 42
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto

Buxtehude Preludes / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
*Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor Op.33 - 43*
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
*Gordon: Weather - 36*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

1701. Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood
1702. Hahn: Si mes vers avaunt des ailes
1703. Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
1704. Holst: St. Paul's Suite, Op. 29/2
1705. Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
1706. Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 in E-flat major, K. 365
1707. Turina: Circulo op. 91
1708. Britten: Piano Concerto, Op. 13
1709. Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31
1710. Silvestrov: Symphony #5
1711. Barraqué: Piano Sonata
1712. Medtner: Piano Sonata in E, Op. 25 #2, 'The Night Wind'
1713. Reich: Drumming
1714. Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4
1715. Marshall: Fog Tropes
1716. Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 "Hymn of Praise"
1717. Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6
1718. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
1719. Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
1720. Duparc: Phidylé
1721. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
1722. Kapsberger: D'Intavolatura di Lauto Book 1, for lute
1723. Franck: Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue
1724. Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
1725. Brahms: 5 Lieder, op. 105
1726. Martinů: Cello Sonata #1
1727. Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
1728. Martinů: Magic Nights
1729. Debussy: 6 Épigraphes antiques
1730. Lieberson: Neruda Songs
1731. Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose
1732. Wagner: Symphony In C Major
1733. Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
1734. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1735. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45
1736. Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82
1737. Schwitters: Ursonate
1738. MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2
1739. Ravel: Chansons madécasses
1740. Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
1741. Biber: Harmonia Artificioso-ariosa
1742. Ravel: Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
1743. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
1744. Langgaard: String Quartet #2
1745. Prokofiev: War And Peace, op. 91
1746. Carter: Symphonia "Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei"
1747. Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
1748. Glière: Horn Concerto In B-Flat Major, op. 91
1749. Pettersson: Concerto No 2 for Violin and Orchestra
1750. Duruflé: Suite (for Organ), op. 5
1751. Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3, op. 55
1752. Crumb: Apparition
1753. Schnittke: Symphony #3
1754. Rochberg: String Quartet #3
1755. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
1756. Debussy: Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L64
1757. Feldman: Piano and String Quartet
1758. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
1759. Tournemire: Cycle de Noël, Op. 55
1760. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
1761. Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
1762. Finzi: Intimations of Immortality Op. 29
1763. Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, Op.18
1764. Messiaen: La Transfiguration De Notre Seigneur Jésus Christ
1765. Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte
1766. Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments
1767. Bruckner: String Quintet in F
1768. Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, "Aurora Borealis", Op. 130
1769. Liszt: Liebesträume, S. 541
1770. Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720
1771. Höller: Sphären, für großes Orchester und Live-Elektronik
1772. Lemare: Toccata di Concerto for Organ Op.59
1773. Roussel: Symphony #2, op. 23
1774. Faure: Romances sans paroles
1775. Birtwistle: The Mask Of Orpheus
1776. Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"
1777. Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882
1778. Young: The Well-Tuned Piano
1779. Dohnanyi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
1780. Brahms: 6 Lieder, op. 86
1781. Bloch: String Quartet #2
1782. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
1783. Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, "Three Fjords", Op. 252
1784. Radulescu: Das Andere, op. 49
1785. Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1
1786. Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
1787. Bridge: Enter Spring, H 174
1788. Bridge: Piano Quintet (1912)
1789. Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
1790. Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.): Carmina Burana
1791. Mendelssohn: Quintet for strings #1
1792. Saunders: Fletch
1793. Boulez: Répons
1794. Sculthorpe: Earth Cry
1795. Welmers: Minimal Music for Organ
1796. Arriaga: String Quartet #3
1797. Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen
1798. Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 "Le Double"
1799. Dvorak: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 31
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 7
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Khachaturian / Schumann 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 10
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 26
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Panufnik / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 10
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost:

Poulenc (nominated) / Ligeti

Nominated:

Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 6
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 11
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Ligeti / Finnissy

*Nominated*:
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 7
Gordon: Weather - 36
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Gordon Finnissy

Nominated:
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 31
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 38
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 6
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Smetana/Buxtehude 64

Nominated:
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 32
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 38
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 9
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Gordon / Marttinen

Nominated:
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 20
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 32
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Antheil / Poulenc

* Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 32
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 28
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Schubert / Buxtehude: J

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 33
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 8
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Smetana / Buxtehude Preludes

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 11
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 19
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 10
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Hindemith/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 30
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 10
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 4
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

StraussH Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 10
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 34
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Strauss / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 7
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 33
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## science

after PG:

Khachaturian / Carter 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 33
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 34
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

after Science

Buxtehude x 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 28
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 30
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Panufnik / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 22
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 8
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Finnissy / Antheil

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 23
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 28
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 10
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Antheil / Beppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 12
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 29
Finnissy: Red Earth - 10
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
 Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Beethoven/Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 30
Finnissy: Red Earth - 10
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Finnissy/Copland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 14
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 6
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

StraussH Bloch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 13
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 8
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Strauss/Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 7
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 36
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Strauss / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Panufnik / Rainier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 32
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 32
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 18
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 11
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Roman / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 3
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Gruber / Poulenc

*Nominated*:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 17
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 31
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Asencio

*Nominated*:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 40
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 14
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Ligeti gordon

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 41
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 12
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Smetana / Gordon

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)


Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 35
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Khachaturian / Martinu (nominated)

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 14
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## Guest

After science

Martinu/Beethoven

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 3
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust 

Martinu / Swayne

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 42
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 5
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 14
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Gordon / Smetana

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 35
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 44
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 5
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 10
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto:

Marttinen / Buxtehude: Preludes

*Nominated*:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

*Seconded*:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
Gordon: Weather - 44
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 5
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Martinu Gordon

Nominated:
Gruber - Zeitstimmung - 2 - ptr (listen)

Seconded:
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra - 25
Asencio: Cuarteto En Fa - 18
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, Op. 80, No. 1, "L'automne" - 15
Beethoven: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano, Op.11 'Gassenhauer' - 15
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, Op. 81 - 29
Bloch: String Quartet #1 - 15
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 - 35
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 - 36
Carter: String Quartet #2 - 8
Copland: Billy the Kid - 31
Finnissy: Red Earth - 12
*Gordon: Weather - 45*
Griffes: Roman Sketches - 26
Hindemith: Piano Sonata No. 1 in A - 21
Kancheli: Time... And Again - 17
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite - 37
Koechlin: Les heures persanes - 8
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto - 16
Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh - 7
Marttinen: Violin Concerto - 12
Panufnik Jr: Three Paths To Peace - 30
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël - 4
Rainier: Cello Concerto - 31
Roman: Drottningholm Music - 20
Schubert: Adagio & Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet, D. 487 - 33
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 , Op.63 - 8
Smetana: The Bartered Bride - 15
Strauss: Five Songs, op. 39 - 38
Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 1 In E-Flat Major, Op. 11 - 10
Swayne: The Silent Land - 23


----------

